# purple dodge project



## dodgegmc1213

was trying to sell my 1st truck (2004 dodge ram 2500) wasnt getting any bites on it so i decided to keep it and make it the way i wanted to since i bought it last year. so thought id share it with everyone. so far had the driver side cab corner and rocker panel replaced and had bedliner sprayed on the inside of the doors, rockers, down the side of the truck and the back of the cab from the window down. then i plan on cleaning and undercoating the frame, put an aluminum flatbed on, repaint the truck and also put the bedliner stuff on the front and rear bumpers then some odds and ends.


----------



## DieselSlug

Did you personally spray the liner? If so what brand? Looks like it came out very well!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

DieselSlug;1483314 said:


> Did you personally spray the liner? If so what brand? Looks like it came out very well!


thanks and no i did not do it had the body shop do it when then replaced the cab corner. i figured let them do it they know how i wasnt gonna try and mess it up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Nice job,


Got another suggestion for you.


Get a pump sprayer and fill it with rust converter. Either drill holes, or pull the OE body plugs, and spray the inside of the body cavities with it like no tomorrow.

By the next day, any residual rust "inside" will convert back to ferrous oxide and minimize future rusting.




I do my truck once every other year....


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1483344 said:


> Nice job,
> 
> Got another suggestion for you.
> 
> Get a pump sprayer and fill it with rust converter. Either drill holes, or pull the OE body plugs, and spray the inside of the body cavities with it like no tomorrow.
> 
> By the next day, any residual rust "inside" will convert back to ferrous oxide and minimize future rusting.
> 
> I do my truck once every other year....


i did tell the body guy to spray the inside after he cut the cab corner and rocker out. im guessing he sprayed it with bedliner i dont know. thanks for the info ima have to look into doin that.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

dodgegmc1213;1483346 said:


> i did tell the body guy to spray the inside after he cut the cab corner and rocker out. im guessing he sprayed it with bedliner i dont know. thanks for the info ima have to look into doin that.


I kind of went crazy and did the entire truck's frame and body underneath.. Well worth it in the end...


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1483350 said:


> I kind of went crazy and did the entire truck's frame and body underneath.. Well worth it in the end...


looks great. is that rust-oleum rusty primer? i have to get my truck looked at for sandblasting the whole chassis front to back. then use that rusty primer them some rust-oleum professional undercoating and maybe top it off with some gloss black paint.


----------



## blazer_kid

sub'd to see how it turns out


----------



## maverjohn

I think you missed a spot ! LOL Looks good, so what other plans do you have ?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

maverjohn;1483365 said:


> I think you missed a spot ! LOL Looks good, so what other plans do you have ?


sorry maverjohn, you referring to me or dogplow dodge's pics? lol


----------



## peteo1

Dogplow Dodge;1483344 said:


> Nice job,
> 
> Got another suggestion for you.
> 
> Get a pump sprayer and fill it with rust converter. Either drill holes, or pull the OE body plugs, and spray the inside of the body cavities with it like no tomorrow.
> 
> By the next day, any residual rust "inside" will convert back to ferrous oxide and minimize future rusting.
> 
> I do my truck once every other year....


That's a great idea. I've had my bed done three times now because of rust.....it would help if the body shop would've done it right the first time. Two questions, what brand of rust converter works the best? How expensive is it?


----------



## maverjohn

I was refering to dogplow dodge on the pics, Whats your future plans for your truck ?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

peteo1;1483486 said:


> . Two questions, what brand of rust converter works the best? How expensive is it?


I don't know which one works best, as I've only used this:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNEYj3n0qMIBFrc-UAQpyRvD8enJgA&cad=rja

It's Phosphoric Acid, and can be very caustic. You need to protect yourself using it, with goggles, respirator and skin protection. It works great and this thread explains it all,

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/attempting-save-dodge-t295193.html and will show more detail of what I did. If you page through it you'll see my toyota pickup done as well..

I've used it for countless projects since, as it's such a good product and produces such great results. I've taken rusty tools, left them in a solution of the product overnight, and the next day, the rust is forever gone. It does not harm the metal itself, but only eats / converts rust.

*BTW,

I'm accidentally hijacking this thread, so if anyone has any other thoughts about my truck, PM me.... Feeling guilty about what just happened to this thread, as you guys are focusing on my truck, when the Purple Dodge project was what it was .... and should be all about.

Sorry, Dodgegmc1213.... it's not what I intended to happen. How about posting more pix and information on your transformation of your purple snow eater...??
*

Thanks !

T.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1483557 said:


> I don't know which one works best, as I've only used this:
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNEYj3n0qMIBFrc-UAQpyRvD8enJgA&cad=rja
> 
> It's Phosphoric Acid, and can be very caustic. You need to protect yourself using it, with goggles, respirator and skin protection. It works great and this thread explains it all,
> 
> http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/attempting-save-dodge-t295193.html and will show more detail of what I did. If you page through it you'll see my toyota pickup done as well..
> 
> I've used it for countless projects since, as it's such a good product and produces such great results. I've taken rusty tools, left them in a solution of the product overnight, and the next day, the rust is forever gone. It does not harm the metal itself, but only eats / converts rust.
> 
> *BTW,
> 
> I'm accidentally hijacking this thread, so if anyone has any other thoughts about my truck, PM me.... Feeling guilty about what just happened to this thread, as you guys are focusing on my truck, when the Purple Dodge project was what it was .... and should be all about.
> 
> Sorry, Dodgegmc1213.... it's not what I intended to happen. How about posting more pix and information on your transformation of your purple snow eater...??
> *
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> T.


no need to be sorry thank you tho but im also interested in what your doing. who knows maybe i can hijack some of your ideas onto my truck lol. i was thinking of putting that name on a bug sheild. it still gonna be a few days before i can get it blasted. im trying to get the a/c fixed right now cuz its freaking here in ny. plus working for my dad in a sealcoat business most of my time revolves around that so i only have rainy days to work on the truck


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

dodgegmc1213;1483564t said:


> im also interested in what your doing. ... and I only have rainy days to work on the truck


Everything you should need is in that thread I posted above.

The PA works great if left overnight in a wet state. By morning, it's dissolved the rust, converted it to iron oxide, and left a "film" on there, which can be simply washed down to complete the neutralization process. Air exposure, over time, neutralizes the PA all by itself, but then the coating left behind should be cleaned if being painted. If it's left inside a body cavity of the truck, you can just move on to something else to do, as the film protects against further rust ..... for a while.... although I'm not sure just how long.... maybe a year or more depending on environmental conditions.

Keep posting pix of the work.


----------



## CGM Inc.

dodgegmc1213;1483316 said:


> thanks and no i did not do it had the body shop do it when then replaced the cab corner. i figured let them do it they know how i wasnt gonna try and mess it up


We did a bunch of trucks with "Rust Check" spray liner, turned out awesome and very durable!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

just bought a can of Rust Converter, Rubberized Rust Encapsulator Undercoating, and Pre Painting Prep from eastwood. figured what the hell give it a try and see what happens


----------



## DareDog

Dogplow Dodge;1483344 said:


> Nice job,
> 
> Got another suggestion for you.
> 
> Get a pump sprayer and fill it with rust converter. Either drill holes, or pull the OE body plugs, and spray the inside of the body cavities with it like no tomorrow.
> 
> By the next day, any residual rust "inside" will convert back to ferrous oxide and minimize future rusting.
> 
> I do my truck once every other year....


Did that 2 months ago on the Chevy truck didn't want to look like all other ones i see with rusted out rockers. dad filled one side full of used motor oil drove it around then pumped it back out. It is very messy. few days later it was still leaking out. now just got to get stocked back up on oil to do the other side.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

havent done to much with the truck yet. waitin to get it to my mechanic to change a few seals on the tranny. but today i did install a k&n air intake kit and also installed some CCFL Halo LED Projector Headlights.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

Did you notice any difference with the intake? been thinking about getting one for a while but don't wanna waste my money.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

oldbluehairhemi;1486693 said:


> Did you notice any difference with the intake? been thinking about getting one for a while but don't wanna waste my money.


i only drove it for like 2 mins testing it. seemed great sounds nice when you really get on the gas. the only prob i have now is my check engine light is on. im hoping its because i had the air senser off to install the intake and guessing the computer didnt read it yet


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

Yeah that's probably what it is. Do you have exhaust on your truck too?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

only stock. gonna get some new manifolds/headers new pipe and cat. converters and then looking at a flowmaster American Thunder Cat-Back Exhaust system with dual side exit


----------



## dodgegmc1213

oldbluehairhemi;1486693 said:


> Did you notice any difference with the intake? been thinking about getting one for a while but don't wanna waste my money.


hey oldbluehairhemi. really got to test the air intake between lastnight and today. you can deff feel the speed difference. was passing people left and right. gives a nice deep sound to the truck when you get on the gas. truck really feels like it has more balls.wesport


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

Well thats good to know. I just got back from a weekend at the beach and man that hemi is a dog.


----------



## My07Brute

Nice work on the truck!

As far as Hemi 2500's and performance, I can help.

1. I have had, Stock, K&N, True-Flow, AEM and now Volant intake on my truck (lol)
K&N - was the loudest and did not last long (shook my dash), most responsive though
True-Flow - little louder, bit more punch in the seat.
AEM - Not as loud as the K&N but close to the same power/responce
Stock - Gained some low end back from the AEM/K&N
Volant - Best mix of low end/Mid with the best noise level for me (my fav. to date and most $$)

K&N and AEM you will hate the noise over time while towing/plowing (and you loose a little low end grunt)

Stock and Volant have the most low end, this is key for plowing/towing.

The True flow had a little less Low end than stock (not near as bad as K&N/AEM) but decent mid range and a nice mellow sound increase.

FYI, I am selling my True Flow intake (will fit 04-08 HEMI) is your interested, company is out of business but all you need is ATV foam filter cleaner/oil when its time to clean the filter.
http://www.streetbeatcustoms.com/True-Flow/Air-Intakes/True-Flow-Intake-System-_-30502/557012/

($100 shipped in the US, comes with original box, instruc's, ETC., has maybe 3,000 miles on it)

Chips, I would go Superchips since you guys have Autos, the trany tuning is the best feature (I went Diablo due to the Stick)

Exhaust, Have a magnaflow (or equiv.) Y-Pipe welded in place of the factories abortion of a Y-pipe and get a nice long straight thru muffler (I went 24" magnaflow) and stay away from chambered mufflers (Flowmaster) some of them don't flow enough for the hemi.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

thanks for the info my07brute. i see at the bottom of your post you have the atomis LEDs cab lights on your truck. how are they? were they a pain in the butt installing?


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

Good info brute. Does your volant intake hook to the factory airbox on the throttle body(the thing that says HEMI on it) or does it attach right the the throttle body? And when you installed your diablo tuner did it make much difference? 

Dodgegmc, if you do decide to put cab lights on make sure you use plenty of sealer. I thought I used too much but turns out I didn't two of them leak.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

oldbluehairhemi;1488187 said:


> Good info brute. Does your volant intake hook to the factory airbox on the throttle body(the thing that says HEMI on it) or does it attach right the the throttle body? And when you installed your diablo tuner did it make much difference?
> 
> Dodgegmc, if you do decide to put cab lights on make sure you use plenty of sealer. I thought I used too much but turns out I didn't two of them leak.


i already have stock cab lights, a few leaked as well silicone the crap out of them. i saw the atomic LED lights wich are cool but just seemed a pain in the butt to take down ypur head liner and rewire everything. so im thinking of just buying new smoked LED cab lights.


----------



## My07Brute

dodgegmc1213;1488174 said:


> thanks for the info my07brute. i see at the bottom of your post you have the atomis LEDs cab lights on your truck. how are they? were they a pain in the butt installing?


The lights are not that bad, very bright, and if I am on the side of the road they help draw attention (not that bright in the day time).

I know they are working on a new mold, I have had some water problems in the lights them selves but nothing in the cab and no light failures, excellent customer service from Kyle.

Install was kinda a pain, you don't need to fully remove the headliner but it would probably make it much easier (I just pulled the front down a little and snaked the wires)



oldbluehairhemi;1488187 said:


> Good info brute. Does your volant intake hook to the factory airbox on the throttle body(the thing that says HEMI on it) or does it attach right the the throttle body? And when you installed your diablo tuner did it make much difference?


Yes, the Volant uses the stock HEMI hat (resonator), the other intakes I have had did not and attached directly to the TB. I asked Volant about this and they said with out the Hemi hat they did not gain any Torque, when they added it back they picked up 15-17ftlbs.

I forgot to clarify in my first post, the True flow is only a little louder than stock, no where near as loud as the K&N or AEM, its a great intake for anyone that works their truck and I am O.B.O. on the price.

On the Diablo, Yes there is a noticeable difference. But if I were you guys with the Auto's I would go Superchips again (had it on my 1500 Hemi, way better tranny shifting and response (The Diablo does not mess with tranny tuning)


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Just asking I need to change my exhaust manifolds. Decideing weather to do stock manifolds or headers. Headers are prob better just worried they won't fit in the same place seems like a tight area. Any thoughts? 
I should be gettin more pics in a week or 2. Trucks gonna be at my mechanic all next week he's changing seals between my tranny and transfer case. Once I get it back I'm going to town on the frame and under the cab. Been waitin long enough time to get her finished


----------



## My07Brute

dodgegmc1213;1488366 said:


> Just asking I need to change my exhaust manifolds. Decideing weather to do stock manifolds or headers. Headers are prob better just worried they won't fit in the same place seems like a tight area. Any thoughts?
> I should be gettin more pics in a week or 2. Trucks gonna be at my mechanic all next week he's changing seals between my tranny and transfer case. Once I get it back I'm going to town on the frame and under the cab. Been waitin long enough time to get her finished


Headers are not easy to find and very $$$ for the 2500/3500 Hemi.

You can look at American Racing for long tubes...but they are $1500+
http://www.americanracingheaders.com/06-08 Hemi Ram.html

Only bolt in I know of is JBA shorties $500+
http://www.jbaheaders.com/cat4ward.asp
(i Hear no matter what its a PITA on the 2500's)


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

brute do you use paypal at all? I'm thinking about the true flow intake. I looked at the pics and I am assuming it reuses the stock airbox and cover?

dodgegmc, when you had the body shop fix the rusty cab corner did it cost a lot? The rear wheel arches are starting to get pretty bad. I bought it like thought and didn't think it was gonna bother me all that much but it does.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

My07Brute;1488396 said:


> Headers are not easy to find and very $$$ for the 2500/3500 Hemi.
> 
> You can look at American Racing for long tubes...but they are $1500+
> http://www.americanracingheaders.com/06-08 Hemi Ram.html
> 
> Only bolt in I know of is JBA shorties $500+
> http://www.jbaheaders.com/cat4ward.asp
> (i Hear no matter what its a PITA on the 2500's)


i found some on auto anythin site. 
http://www.autoanything.com/exhausts-mufflers/61A2280A0A0.aspx
theres 3 to choose from the second one works with 2500 5.7 but is like $700



oldbluehairhemi;1488425 said:


> brute do you use paypal at all? I'm thinking about the true flow intake. I looked at the pics and I am assuming it reuses the stock airbox and cover?
> 
> dodgegmc, when you had the body shop fix the rusty cab corner did it cost a lot? The rear wheel arches are starting to get pretty bad. I bought it like thought and didn't think it was gonna bother me all that much but it does.


with the driver side cab corner replaced and rocker panel replaced, all the bedliner sprayed (as you can see in the pics i posted) it only cost $1,100 wich i didnt think was bad. i to have rust over the rear wheel arches. i was thinking of having the same guy fix the bed but after i took the drop-in bedliner off and saw quite abit of holes and rust i figured by the time i spend the money on fixing it i could buy a brand new flatbed.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

Thats not bad at all. The rust on the wheel arches must a dodge thing.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

deff a dodge thing. one guy i talked to says all dirt salt and w.e gets trapped there then rust. he said best thing to do specially after a snow storm is take your taillights out and pressure wash inside really good. also said to coat the heck out of it


----------



## My07Brute

oldbluehairhemi;1488425 said:


> brute do you use paypal at all? I'm thinking about the true flow intake. I looked at the pics and I am assuming it reuses the stock airbox and cover?
> 
> dodgegmc, when you had the body shop fix the rusty cab corner did it cost a lot? The rear wheel arches are starting to get pretty bad. I bought it like thought and didn't think it was gonna bother me all that much but it does.


Yes I do have Paypal, and you are correct, the only thing you remove from the truck is the Hemi Hat/Resonator.

Then just change the filer and add the Tube.

http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/7/web/3115000-3115999/3115995_13_full.jpg

I can send you Better pics if you like, PM me your e-mail address and I can send pics and my Paypal info if you want.

The rear bed side are a very big issue with 3ed gen Rams. My old 04' 1500 started doing it, guy said the only way to really fix it was to replace the entire bedside. I traded it in shortly after lol.

He said you can cut the section out and replace the metal, but the real issue can be fixed like that because there is a lip or section that is behind it that causes all the issues.

And yes, pull the tail lights and clean the **** out of the wheel wells, I hear Fluid Film works really good as well to keep things clean.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Yea ima stick with a flatbed. More room, shouldn't be bad in price niether.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

New bed sides would cost a lot of time and money. Someone tried to fix the passenger side once before and it looks like garbage.


----------



## plowmaster07

Looks good so far! Interested in seeing how it turns out.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

plowmaster07;1490646 said:


> Looks good so far! Interested in seeing how it turns out.


thanks.
im hoping to get it back from the mechanics tomorrow. gonna bring it to a guy who makes flatbeds get a price and wonder what he would do with the reciever hitch since it bolts to the bumper and the bumper will be coming off. after that im just waiting on some stuff i just ordered (sandblaster, media, cleaner, paint ect.) once i get all that im goin to town on the truck.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

just alil update been waiting for some days to get my truck in the shop and blast it. works been crazy right now. also just wondering if any1 as a wooden flatbed on there dodge and if you can post a pic? i've been thinkin of making a complete wooden bed. cant afford a new steel bed. so if any1 as a few pics of the bed how you mounted it how your lights are ect. i would apprecate it thanks


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got the bed off lastnight and truck in the shop. took the bumper/hitch off today, the whole wire harness, and the gas tank. got it pretty much ready for blasting wich i hoping to start tomorrow just gotta get the front bumper off and take off the rear brake line since it started leaking on me :realmad: posted some pics and also my lil blaster i just bought.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

You sure do got some work to do there!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

oldbluehairhemi;1495895 said:


> You sure do got some work to do there!


yea i deff do!


----------



## Kajun

Had a friend use that stuff on his jeep I think 2 years ago. Frame and all...From mid door down inside and out...It was black on black...

Great idea imo if you have the time


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

dodgegmc1213;1495878 said:


> .. my lil blaster i just bought.


Bought the same one from Northern Tool about 10 years back. Great little unit, although it doesn't hold much sand. You'll blow through that in 10 - 15 min

I use play sand to keep costs down. I made a sifter from a metal door screening and a frame, and I sift out the big chunks prior to sticking it in the container. You need DRY AIR supplied to that blaster, otherwise, you'll clog the tip really quick.

Have fun, and make sure you wear a high quality respirator under that hood. Include ear plugs as well, as you will find sand in every crevice of your body....

Don't ask me how I know..


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1496012 said:


> Bought the same one from Northern Tool about 10 years back. Great little unit, although it doesn't hold much sand. You'll blow through that in 10 - 15 min
> 
> I use play sand to keep costs down. I made a sifter from a metal door screening and a frame, and I sift out the big chunks prior to sticking it in the container. You need DRY AIR supplied to that blaster, otherwise, you'll clog the tip really quick.
> 
> Have fun, and make sure you wear a high quality respirator under that hood. Include ear plugs as well, as you will find sand in every crevice of your body....
> 
> Don't ask me how I know..


i figured i'll go through it quick but for the alil use that it'll be in it should be fine. ima run some black beauty on the frame and bought some aluminum oxide media from eastwood wich is suppose to be good on lighter stuff like under the cab. i bought a funnel with a screen on it should help if theres any chunks. i might just buy alil drier filter to put on the air hose or somethin that if my compressor can keep up. tried runnin it today take FOREVER to build air so i started up the big 10hp gas compressor lol Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43

Just an FYI, the reciever can be seperated from the bumper and is a seperate piece. Looks good so far!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

plowguy43;1496249 said:


> Just an FYI, the reciever can be seperated from the bumper and is a seperate piece. Looks good so far!


Thanks its comin along. Yea I know the flatbed I'm lookin at comes with a reciever made into it so I would of took it off anyway.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well been alil while..been very busy with work but finally an update. frame is all done finally! looks good. did some blasting wich seemed to take forever so i just hit the big areas with the grinder. had to fix a brake line as well. it broke where the line screws into the hose that goes down to the block on the axle. it was badly rusted my father just put the wrench on it nd it broke right off i got lucky i guess.


----------



## thelettuceman

dodgegmc ..... nice work ..... can't wait 2 c the finished truck


----------



## dodgegmc1213

thelettuceman;1503600 said:


> dodgegmc ..... nice work ..... can't wait 2 c the finished truck


thanks. it'll be alil while before its finished. just gonna throw the bed back on and get threw the winter with it thinking of buyin a v plow this year so kinda savin my money towards that. next summer i should get it all done


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well between sitting outside yesterday and today in the rain this rust encapsular doesnt work for crap!! :realmad: got spot rust through out the frame. i made sure it was clean i sprayed it on friday and it sat all day saturday and sunday.


----------



## plowguy43

What brand did you use? That really sucks


----------



## dodgegmc1213

plowguy43;1505027 said:


> What brand did you use? That really sucks


eastwood rubberized rust encapsulator undercoating


----------



## plowguy43

Wow i heard that was good stuff. I guess im sticking with Por15


----------



## dodgegmc1213

plowguy43;1505052 said:


> Wow i heard that was good stuff. I guess im sticking with Por15


now i was thinking of por15 next time.. heard its great. how do you like it?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got my bed back on today, back up alarm, back up lights under the bumper, and back rack with the strobes. also a pic of my switches. red for strobes green for work light that will go on a salter.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

nice job on the lights!


----------



## plowguy43

Por15 is excellent. Pricy but it works and holds well. I bought parts off a guy who had a 67 mustang undercoated in it 7 years ago and still looks new.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

oldbluehairhemi;1505861 said:


> nice job on the lights!


Thanks! Plan on gettin a full size lightbar next year


----------



## dodgegmc1213

plowguy43;1505874 said:


> Por15 is excellent. Pricy but it works and holds well. I bought parts off a guy who had a 67 mustang undercoated in it 7 years ago and still looks new.


Ima have to look into it next time


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

you gotta getcha a set of these! I absolutely love them. No extra wires or parts but 10x the output.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=135222&page=4


----------



## dodgegmc1213

oldbluehairhemi;1506096 said:


> you gotta getcha a set of these! I absolutely love them. No extra wires or parts but 10x the output.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=135222&page=4


wow they look really cool. i dont think ima spend my money on it specially if i plan on a flatbed next here. ima deff show my dad these he doesnt have any extra back up lights like i do only the salter light and that faces down.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

$26.95 on ebay you can't beat em!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got my switches wired up today. heres alil video


----------



## dodgegmc1213

so alil update. dont know if anyone seen the lil video i made. well hoping in the next few weeks im gonna do somemore stuff to the truck. add an electric fan, an anti-sway bar, try to add a second battery, and also a full size salter as last year i had a tailgate one. gonna replace my front sway bar bushings then take the truck to a mechanic and have him look over the front end, ball joints, u joints, wheel hubs. ect. now im just thinking of ideas in my head what to put as a body come spring time. i always talked about a flatbed but thinking of growing my lawn business next year so was thinking of taking a dump insert and mounting it right on the frame.
anyway heres some random pics of the truck


----------



## CashinH&P

dodgegmc1213;1518744 said:


> so alil update. dont know if anyone seen the lil video i made. well hoping in the next few weeks im gonna do somemore stuff to the truck. add an electric fan, an anti-sway bar, try to add a second battery, and also a full size salter as last year i had a tailgate one. gonna replace my front sway bar bushings then take the truck to a mechanic and have him look over the front end, ball joints, u joints, wheel hubs. ect. now im just thinking of ideas in my head what to put as a body come spring time. i always talked about a flatbed but thinking of growing my lawn business next year so was thinking of taking a dump insert and mounting it right on the frame.
> anyway heres some random pics of the truck


Truck turned out awesome. Im really starting to like the look of dodges for some reason. I love singal cabs.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

CashinH&P;1518794 said:


> Truck turned out awesome. Im really starting to like the look of dodges for some reason. I love singal cabs.


Thanks there nice trucks


----------



## DieselSlug

Truck does look nice. Glad you didn't sell it! I wouldn't mind one for my next rig!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

DieselSlug;1518891 said:


> Truck does look nice. Glad you didn't sell it! I wouldn't mind one for my next rig!


Wow funny you said that I tried selling it last week I'm still driving with the sign on it forgot to take it off


----------



## DieselSlug

dodgegmc1213;1518893 said:


> Wow funny you said that I tried selling it last week I'm still driving with the sign on it forgot to take it off


Id really like to get into a newer gas truck. I think im getting burnt out of diesel care n' stuff since i really dont "use" my truck besides plowing, its just a daily driver. But over the pas 5 years i have replaced the engine and trans and have not had a single issue with the truck (besides rust/cosmetics). Just feeling something newer, start it up jump in and go (usually wait for the diesel to warm, have to plug it in at night) those kinda things. But its been so problem free id hate to move on to something i don't know about.


----------



## durafish

Looks great. You should paint the bed to match the cab though.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

DieselSlug;1518919 said:


> Id really like to get into a newer gas truck. I think im getting burnt out of diesel care n' stuff since i really dont "use" my truck besides plowing, its just a daily driver. But over the pas 5 years i have replaced the engine and trans and have not had a single issue with the truck (besides rust/cosmetics). Just feeling something newer, start it up jump in and go (usually wait for the diesel to warm, have to plug it in at night) those kinda things. But its been so problem free id hate to move on to something i don't know about.


I hear you on the diesel my dad runs the 1st gen 6.0 powerstroke. The hemi is nice very powerful after the air intake it sounds better then once I get the custom exhaust on even better. Only prob with it its a gas eater!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

durafish;1518922 said:


> Looks great. You should paint the bed to match the cab though.


Thanks the bed is coming off in the spring thinking of mounting a dump insert right on the frame or just a flatbed


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

how do those nexen tires work out for ya? truck looks good


----------



## dodgegmc1213

oldbluehairhemi;1519058 said:


> how do those nexen tires work out for ya? truck looks good


not bad could get better. i do spin alil starting up a wet hill. as of plowing when i 1st step on the gas weather goin foward or reverse i spin alil as well not bad tho


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

i had a set on an old gmc i used to have a they were worthless but that was a few years back. I was just wondering if they got any better.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

when i 1st got the truck it had bald passenger tires so i was just looking for cheap tires and got these for alil over $500. but it doesnt help that i try to do burn outs leaving our shop lol


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well thought i just post pics of both the pickups ready for this storm were getting tomorrow. will be happy if we didnt get nothing.


----------



## durafish

look good. looks like the GMC could use some love now.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

durafish;1522022 said:


> look good. looks like the GMC could use some love now.


Yea she's gettin old and tired. But you can't stop her


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well i went and bought my 1st salter today for the purple snow eater. 1.5 yd saltdogg good condition got it for $1000. guys selling everthing and moving to florida. he also has a 8.6 western pro plow and 7.6 fisher xblade. if i would be able to use the plows i would buy them selling them cheap. gonna pick up the salter on wednesday ill get a pic then.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

picked up my salter today alil work to do to it not bad.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got my salter controller mounted in the storage compartment under my center seat


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got my salter in light wired up and strapped down ready to go. tomorrow im hoping to change my thermostat the housing and gasket since its leaking.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Installed an air dam and some fog lights


----------



## durafish

Looks good. Why are you still selling it?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

durafish;1541317 said:


> Looks good. Why are you still selling it?


I'm not now that was a few weeks ago


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

these trucks look so much better with the air dam.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

yea they do got a good deal on it $44.33 including tax since LMC truck and everyone else was asking $89. you cant see it to good in the pic but the fog lights are the same as the head lights, smoked with the halos


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

why did you leave the grille covers in the fog light pocket?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

No reason. Would of been a big gap all the way around if I took it out. Might cut the center of the covers out to make it better


----------



## dodgegmc1213

hey everyone, happy new year, hope everyones winter is good. lil update with the truck just bought a rear sway bar kit and new bushings for the front sway bar and links. hoping to get it installed by the end off the week after this storm tonight so pics will be getting posted.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Well gonna try and install my rear sway bar and front sway bar bushings today.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

out with the old in with the new.


----------



## ConnorExum

My07Brute;1488095 said:


> Nice work on the truck!
> 
> As far as Hemi 2500's and performance, I can help.
> 
> 1. I have had, Stock, K&N, True-Flow, AEM and now Volant intake on my truck (lol)
> K&N - was the loudest and did not last long (shook my dash), most responsive though
> True-Flow - little louder, bit more punch in the seat.
> AEM - Not as loud as the K&N but close to the same power/responce
> Stock - Gained some low end back from the AEM/K&N
> Volant - Best mix of low end/Mid with the best noise level for me (my fav. to date and most $$)
> 
> K&N and AEM you will hate the noise over time while towing/plowing (and you loose a little low end grunt)
> 
> Stock and Volant have the most low end, this is key for plowing/towing.
> 
> The True flow had a little less Low end than stock (not near as bad as K&N/AEM) but decent mid range and a nice mellow sound increase.
> 
> FYI, I am selling my True Flow intake (will fit 04-08 HEMI) is your interested, company is out of business but all you need is ATV foam filter cleaner/oil when its time to clean the filter.
> http://www.streetbeatcustoms.com/True-Flow/Air-Intakes/True-Flow-Intake-System-_-30502/557012/
> 
> ($100 shipped in the US, comes with original box, instruc's, ETC., has maybe 3,000 miles on it)
> 
> Chips, I would go Superchips since you guys have Autos, the trany tuning is the best feature (I went Diablo due to the Stick)
> 
> Exhaust, Have a magnaflow (or equiv.) Y-Pipe welded in place of the factories abortion of a Y-pipe and get a nice long straight thru muffler (I went 24" magnaflow) and stay away from chambered mufflers (Flowmaster) some of them don't flow enough for the hemi.


I have a question did you dyno it? Or did you just drive it around for comparison?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

hey everyone been awhile but did alil more to my truck. had an exhaust leak pretty bad got new flanges put on forgot to take pics tho. i just bought strobes n more e series hide-a-ways kit they were on sale and couldnt pass it up. just installed them today and look pretty kool. heres a few pics will upload a video soon


----------



## dodgegmc1213

heres the video.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

hey everyone i know its been awhile but finally did somemore work to the truck. im in the process of changing the ball joints, tie rods, axle u-joints, streeing stabilizer, and the pitman arm. i was gonna do all my brake pads, rotors, and calipers in the fall but found out my front pads were alil bad and the driver rotor is all messed up i had to beat it with a hammer to get it off. so im gonna change the front brakes now while i have it all apart.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

1st pic is after we got the ball joints out what a b**ch.
2nd pic is the old tie rods and steering stabilizer.
3rd pic is the new tie rods.
4th pic is the new u-joints installed.
5th pic is the axle back in and the new ball joints.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

heres the driver side almost done. just waiting for the brake stuff


----------



## dodgegmc1213

heres the driver side all done with the new rotor caliper and pads. then a pic of the tie rods and steering stabilizer installed.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

heres a pic of the pass. side all done. wheels are back on, took it for alil ride gonna get an alignment tomorrow moring. i got my new exhaust also, flowmaster american thunder dual exhaust. gonna maybe start that tomorrow as well.


----------



## Sawboy

Nice!!

......


----------



## dodgegmc1213

thanks, sawboy


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got the new flowmaster exhaust installed today, sounds awesome! Thumbs Up


----------



## dodgegmc1213

took my back rack off the other day and the bed liner out, took the truck to the body shop and talked a few more things. gotta call him in to weeks to see when i can drop the truck off. hes gonna clean and bedline the bottom of the bed to match the cab and also both bumpers and fix a few dents i have. i decided to sand down the back rack and bought some rustoleum bedliner and coating it right now. plan on bedlining the inside of the bed, does anyone know of good product but cheap? i know of herculiner and duplicolor.


----------



## durafish

U-pol raptor probably the best diy stuff out there. Do some research and you can tint it.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

heres the back rack and the brackets done with the bedliner.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

what series muffler did you get with the flowmaster system?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

oldbluehairhemi;1636662 said:


> what series muffler did you get with the flowmaster system?


50 HD series


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

that's awesome I always liked the dual side exit. looks like you had a lot of fun doing that front end work. I am dreading the day I have to do it on mine.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

oldbluehairhemi;1636692 said:


> that's awesome I always liked the dual side exit. looks like you had a lot of fun doing that front end work. I am dreading the day I have to do it on mine.


To be honest it wasnt that bad. Most pain in the ass part was gettin the old ball joints out, after that it was easy. If I started early in the morning and stayed on it I prob could of got it all done in 1 day, maybe if I didnt have to replace the rotors, pads, and caliper I could of.


----------



## DieselSlug

Truck is looking good!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

thanks dieselslug, shes coming along


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well im going back to my flatbed idea. saw this on craigslist got it for $900 needs alil work the guy sandblasted most of it and painted it.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Nice, I'd say sandblast, paint and cut some holes in that rear plate and put some clear lens LEDs


----------



## dodgegmc1213

i got get some holes fixed gonna blast the rust spot paint the bottom sand the top and bedline it cuz that bed will be slippery as hell in a snow storm


----------



## Drew2010

and the flatbed bug bites again

gonna make it dump?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Drew2010;1637340 said:


> and the flatbed bug bites again
> 
> gonna make it dump?


yea it deff bit me. but i think i got a good deal. there was no point on spending $600 on cleaning the bed just to make it look good when i know the underneath and the wheel arches are rotted, so $300 more i got a nice heavy duty diamond plated flatbed.

ima just keep it as a flatbed no need to have a dump atleast right now.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I'd make it a dumping flatbed now before you mount it. Because then when you want the dump feature, it'll be a lot more work to put it on then.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

im looking at getting all clear lens LED lights and probably try to smoke them alil. im gonna get 61/2" oval for the rear, amber turn, red brake/tail, and back up. just don't know how im goin to mount them. either all 3 vertical, angled, or 2 of them horizontal (1 on top of the other) and the other 1 vertical. what do you guys think?


----------



## durafish

I vote for angled but I wouldn't smoke them. It won't look right when the lights are on because the space between each led in the light, so where its lit it will be fine but not lit it will still be smoked. Just my opinion.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

ima get the plasti-dip smoke paint so if I don't like it or it don't work I can remove it


----------



## durafish

Good idea, then if you like it get vht.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

durafish;1637390 said:


> Good idea, then if you like it get vht.


what is vht?


----------



## durafish

Vht night shades spray tint. Google it a lot of people use it.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

that some cool stuff ima have to buy some


----------



## durafish

I've used works good, but you have to put clear over it and polish it for it to look good. And do very light coats basically I do 4-5 light coats to get a nice smoke look then clear it than polish.


----------



## durafish

Also 1 can will do about 3-5 light sets so only get one.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

I seen a video some1 sprayed goof off on there tail lights to get the tint off, he sprayed it a few times and the tint ran right off. so I might try it on my stock head lights 1st to make sure its all good


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well still haven't gotten the flatbed on yet, just ordered a new hood and should be here Monday then I wanna repaint the truck before I put the bed on. just got some new stuff in, cab mount bushings, control arm bushings, rear spring bushings, and track arm bushings.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

What color are you repainting it? You should work on the GMC next. I got bored one day and wrote up a list of things to do to my OBS Chevy to get it exactly how I want it, restored. It came out to over 12k (estimated) with me doing all the work. The truck right now is only worth like 3000 so none of that is happening lol.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

2006Sierra1500;1638429 said:


> What color are you repainting it? You should work on the GMC next. I got bored one day and wrote up a list of things to do to my OBS Chevy to get it exactly how I want it, restored. It came out to over 12k (estimated) with me doing all the work. The truck right now is only worth like 3000 so none of that is happening lol.


i would love to work on the GMC but that's my dads truck and he wont put the money in it. he'll just make sure it runs right and everything, to him its just a work truck. I will do a thread on the GMC soon, it needs new rear springs, new pass. door, new driver seat, pass. cab corner is rotted out, and we believe it needs a intake manifold gasket. he hasn't treated it right in a few years, I think he finally realize it. but I gotta say it has balls, its an 02 he bought it in 05 with 36k on it, it now has 180k and you cant stop it.

as far as color for my truck. ima keep it the same just refresh it. its different and I like it and it'll be easier for the painter.


----------



## durafish

Should look good once its done. Next I would tint the windows and put tow mirrors on it but keep them, lol. Ever think of painting the chrome the body color??


----------



## dodgegmc1213

durafish;1638434 said:


> Should look good once its done. Next I would tint the windows and put tow mirrors on it but keep them, lol. Ever think of painting the chrome the body color??


I was thinking of tow mirrors but I wouldn't really use them so idk. the chrome bumber is gonna bedline to match the bottom of the cab and when I put the black fender flares on it'll all be black from the back of cab down the bottom of the cab up the flares down to the bumber and then the other side. it'll prob look better then the way I described it lol. I found an aftermarket grille assembly all black, smoked cab lights, and smoked third brake light. still a lot of work to be done. looking at the new rockstar II rims for the summer but prob wont be till next year.


----------



## durafish

Even if you don't use they look better then the ones you have imo. Im sure it will look good once done. If you really want rims look on CL, won't get the ones you really want but you never know. Prob less then $1000 with tires.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

the new 1s im looking at has removable pieces that u can paint to match your truck/car. so for me it would be black/purple rims that'll look really nice. I think I found the name of my paint called dusty rose. saw the lil touch up paint at my local dodge dealer and it looks like my color


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well got the new cab mounts in today. it was a lot easier than I thought. also seen my body shop guy he gave me a price of $2500 to repaint the cab the same color. not happening. so hes gonna paint my new hood and then have his detailing guy clean it all up inside and out. I kinda lost my ambition to work on this truck anymore when I found some more rotted out holes under the cab today


----------



## durafish

Wow 2500 is high what about maco?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

a buddy of mine mentioned maco I never heard of them


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well got my new hood today went and took it to the body guy to paint it. also talked to him about the rust holes I found. I believe its the inner rockers now. he quoted me of $350 a side, thats cutting it out replacing it and undercoating it. hes gonna mix up the paint and call me to bring the truck down so we can match it then he'll do the truck and the hood at the same time.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

hey everyone just alil update. still waiting to get the truck to the body shop and get it worked on. I ended up spending a lot of money on it that I didn't want to. about 2 weeks ago I was pulling my dads sealcoat trailer we were on the parking lot sealing when my a/c accumulator blew and leaked the oil everywhere, I had to unhook the trailer and get my truck off the lot. bought a new accumulator to the truck to my mechanic, he had problems getting the old one out but once he did he found out that the end of the evap core where the accumulator connects to was bad. so I ended up bring the truck to the dealer and let them fix since they gotta take the dash completely apart. so $1400 later I got cold a/c again.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well changed my light bulbs today. trying the new Sylvania silverstar zxe. in the last pic the driver side is the new light and the pass. side is the old light.


----------



## durafish

Wow looks pretty bright, why not hids?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

durafish;1640008 said:


> Wow looks pretty bright, why not hids?


I was thinkin of hids but I really dont have anymore room behind the lights, plus these are hid attitude wich I guess is suppose to be close to hids


----------



## DieselSlug

I need to do my body mounts bad, but i'm afraid of snapping every bolt off.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

DieselSlug;1641309 said:


> I need to do my body mounts bad, but i'm afraid of snapping every bolt off.


that would suck. probably got to soak them really good with wd-40 or pb blast. maybe have to throw alil heat at them to


----------



## DieselSlug

dodgegmc1213;1641315 said:


> that would suck. probably got to soak them really good with wd-40 or pb blast. maybe have to throw alil heat at them to


My cab lines and box lines no longer line up. But all my mounts are in pretty good shape, just the rubber is deteriorated. Im guessing its not going to be pretty since they've been in since 94' and being a plow truck that whole time. If i dont get a new truck next summer i will have to replace them.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well you know the old saying "IF YOU CANT DODGE IT RAM IT" with all this rain we got today there was flooding everywhere. heres some pics of a flooded road that this chevy and myself went thru. funny part is that 2 years ago after hurricane Irene my father and I went thru this same flooded road with the gmc. well after I got home I realized my center wheel cap is missing


----------



## dodgegmc1213

DieselSlug;1641316 said:


> My cab lines and box lines no longer line up. But all my mounts are in pretty good shape, just the rubber is deteriorated. Im guessing its not going to be pretty since they've been in since 94' and being a plow truck that whole time. If i dont get a new truck next summer i will have to replace them.


what kind of truck where you thinking?


----------



## durafish

Haha that weird. Anything with the flatbed??


----------



## dodgegmc1213

durafish;1641335 said:


> Haha that weird. Anything with the flatbed??


no nothing yet just sitting in the shop. I wanna get the truck painted b4 I worry about the bed. my body shop guy has my new hood for like over a month now still didn't start it, he's pissin me off. emailed maaco yesterday they said they can paint the cab for as low as $599 but ima go to them 1 day in person and get a set price. on top of all of this we got a lot of sealcoat work to do so it seems like I never find time to work on the truck.


----------



## durafish

How bads the cab? I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

it is but there a few chips and scratches, the old owners must of had magnet lights on top theres a lot of circles with lil rust. its manly minor stuff that I know is there and is gonna bug me


----------



## dodgegmc1213

forgot to mention I did the spark plugs and wires last week. cant believe this truck has 16 plugs, 2 per cylinder, what a pain in the a$$ it was


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

dodgegmc1213;1641351 said:


> forgot to mention I did the spark plugs and wires last week. cant believe this truck has 16 plugs, 2 per cylinder, what a pain in the a$$ it was


especially the 4 behind the brake booster!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

oldbluehairhemi;1641471 said:


> especially the 4 behind the brake booster!


yea my fat hand had trouble there lol. I saw a video the guy said his mechanic told him to remove the booster nd master cylinder to make it easier. Yea i dont think so


----------



## DieselSlug

dodgegmc1213;1641334 said:


> what kind of truck where you thinking?


Not really sure yet. I was a die hard Chevy fan, but now i really don't care what it is. This season will be the deciding factor. If it another light season i may be done plowing and will just get a half ton, but if its good ill get another 3/4 and keep plowing.

Or maybe if i can find a good body guy who won't rake me over the coals i don't mind sinking a bit into my truck to make it look decent, heck of a lot cheaper than a payment!


----------



## DieselSlug

dodgegmc1213;1641351 said:


> forgot to mention I did the spark plugs and wires last week. cant believe this truck has 16 plugs, 2 per cylinder, what a pain in the a$$ it was


That's a lot of gapping lol.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well good thing they were all pre gapped. Fixin your truck would be cheaper but monthly payments is easier lol


----------



## DieselSlug

dodgegmc1213;1641628 said:


> well good thing they were all pre gapped. Fixin your truck would be cheaper but monthly payments is easier lol


Yeah, if my truck was nice id be perfectly happy with it. But of course living in CNY this is impossible.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

DieselSlug;1641635 said:


> Yeah, if my truck was nice id be perfectly happy with it. But of course living in CNY this is impossible.


I hear you, ima try my best to keep my truck extra clean this winter. found out the foam and wash down from my shop has some salt cleaner stuff in the do it yourself bay. im using that from now on


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well had to spend more money today. been hearing noise while driving, thinking it was the u-joints on the driveshaft, turns out it was my pass. wheel hub. so took the time today got it replaced nomore noise, ill prob do the driver side by winter time unless it goes before then.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

had to go pick up a pallet of sand that we use in our sealer. 30 100lb bags 3,000lbs, truck doesn't even know its there.


----------



## DieselSlug

dodgegmc1213;1643281 said:


> well had to spend more money today. been hearing noise while driving, thinking it was the u-joints on the driveshaft, turns out it was my pass. wheel hub. so took the time today got it replaced nomore noise, ill prob do the driver side by winter time unless it goes before then.


Those hubs aren't cheap for the 8 lug trucks!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

DieselSlug;1644330 said:


> Those hubs aren't cheap for the 8 lug trucks!


No kiddin I could of got it $100 cheaper if I bought it from advance or autozone, but I didnt want to deal with those a$$es, so I went to a local parts store. I spent more but got a good name brand product from a store that knows what there doin.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well alil update, going away next week so im gonna have the truck repainted while im gone. got the flatbed in the air today to get the old lights off so I can wire them to plug into my trailer plug. gonna take the bed off this weekend for good this time. ima mount the lights to the frame so I can drive the truck. I figured I take 1 more pic off the truck as a pick-up. also got a pic of the new hood but its in the box


----------



## gallihersnow

Can't wait to see her with some fresh paint!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

gallihersnow;1646082 said:


> Can't wait to see her with some fresh paint!


you and me both


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well pulled the bed off today, rinsed the truck off, and got my temporary lights wired and mounted, and dropped it off to the painters.


----------



## kg26

Great idea I'm thinking about going to get quotes from body shops around me. What do I need to ask for new rockers, I don't think the cab corners are bad. I do want to have the under body sprayed, what do I need to be asking for bed liner on the new rockers and cab corners?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

kg26;1647202 said:


> Great idea I'm thinking about going to get quotes from body shops around me. What do I need to ask for new rockers, I don't think the cab corners are bad. I do want to have the under body sprayed, what do I need to be asking for bed liner on the new rockers and cab corners?


If you want the cheaper way you can buy herculiner bedliner and do the areas yourself. As far as the rockers go you just want to find a really reliable body shop that knows what there doing, but I know at the same time you want the cheapest you can get. Also ask them about spraying bedliner. Show them where you want sprayed and ask what they use, they'll probably just say some kind they get at the auto paint store that they mix. I dont know what brand my guy used or how he mixed it but its still holding.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well alil update got back in town on sunday, called my painter on Monday since my truck was suppose to be done but come to find out its not. I guess there was a lot more body work and prep then expected. he just painted it today and sent me a pic of it so heres a sneak peak.


----------



## durafish

looks good, how about some new tow mirrors in the near future?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

durafish;1648063 said:


> looks good, how about some new tow mirrors in the near future?


its a possibility


----------



## dodgegmc1213

finally got my truck back looks really good. got my new grille coming either tomorrow or Monday got my new cab lights today. also gonna build a temporary wooden flatbed until my flatbed is ready to go on.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Wow, that truck looks great !


----------



## gallihersnow

Coming along nicely!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1648781 said:


> Wow, that truck looks great !


thank you Thumbs Up


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got my new cab lights on today, they look pretty good. working on my leaf spring bushings now. oh what fun


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got 1 bushing done


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got 1 spring eye bushing done and back together. now to do the front half and then move to the driver side.


----------



## Banksy

That looks like a beeotch of a job to do. Good work though.

How tough was it to get the cab lights in and lined up right? I'm curious if those kits come with a templet.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Banksy;1650441 said:


> That looks like a beeotch of a job to do. Good work though.
> 
> How tough was it to get the cab lights in and lined up right? I'm curious if those kits come with a templet.


its not to bad once you take a torch and heat the bushings. hammer and screw driver pops right out.

I already had stock cab lights, I just replaced them with these. the instructions on how to install the lights came with it, but I didn't see a templet for where you should line them up.


----------



## Banksy

Ok, I ask cause my F250 doesn't have cab lights. I wish it did.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well got the front done on the pass. side and also the rear of the driver side done.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

finally got the last bushing done. now I gotta get my new grille on, make my temporary flatbed and I can drive it finally  
also I've been looking at a different flatbed, its been sandblasted and painted with por-15 also has a wooden floor, only problem is that its just the bed no rear skirting with lights no headact rack, has side pockets all the way around. the guy wants $900 witch is what I paid for the steel bed I got. we will see.
actually heres the link to it. see what you guys think.
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/pts/4089085981.html


----------



## DieselSlug

Nice looking flat bed, Paint to match your rig and put a headache rack on it and it will look great!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

my father said the samething but idk black might be the color. Do some stain on the wood and wooden sides. Make something so i can mount my back-rack back on


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got started on making my temporary flatbed. get my grille on tomorrow and ill be able to drive it once again.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

finished my temporary flatbed and got my new grille on. got her out of the shop rinsed her off and she looks good Thumbs Up a little bouncy going down the road but im just happy to drive it.


----------



## gallihersnow

Got any plans for wheels? Or are you gonna run the stockers?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

gallihersnow;1652135 said:


> Got any plans for wheels? Or are you gonna run the stockers?


im gonna take the chrome covers off and repaint the wheels black throw some new winter tires or all season tires on and run them in the winter time. next spring im hoping to buy the new XD rockstar II rims and wrap them in some 35inch Mickey Thompson Baja MTZ. some pieces of the rockstar rims can unscrew and come off, so ima paint those pieces to match the truck. im also getting them in 18inch.


----------



## Banksy

I used to have the same wheels. They are glued on or something, because they don't just pop off. IMO, it's not even worth messing with them.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Banksy;1652157 said:


> I used to have the same wheels. They are glued on or something, because they don't just pop off. IMO, it's not even worth messing with them.


the new ones they just came out with screw on
here


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well I created a little picture of the flatbed with the set up I want on it. see what you guys think. the oval amber/white lights by the hitch are the normal oval recessed strobe lights but split color. also the reverse, stop, and turn lights will be on an angle not straight.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I'd either do clear lens LED or make the signals red, yellow IMO looks weird.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

2006Sierra1500;1652876 said:


> I'd either do clear lens LED or make the signals red, yellow IMO looks weird.


so your saying make the signal red if I get color lens? but if I go clear lens yellow will be fine?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Thats just my opinion, you can do it however you like. Clear lens on all the lights, when their off, will give one uniform look instead of a bunch of different colors.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

yea all clear lens smoked out. that'll look nice


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well bought the flatbed today, got the guy down to $700. gonna some how try to pick it up Monday or Tuesday. now that are sealcoat season is pretty much done I can put all my attention to the bed and truck. also took the 2 saltdoggs out yesterday so we can put some sealcoat equipment away. once the truck is all caught up i'll be opening a new thread to start the winter season and concentrate on painting plows and what not.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

What ?

No pix ?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1654486 said:


> What ?
> 
> No pix ?


I forgot to take some. I will when I pick it up


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got the bed today, had a pic of it on the forklift bringing it into the shop but lost it. I got a pic of it in the shop, took all the wood off. gonna try to test fit it tomorrow on the truck and get everything made up and ready for mounting then sand it down and paint it. the guy had it at the high school where he works as a shop teacher. we pulled up ready to put it on the trailer he said in a few mins he'll have about 20 kids to help lift it, my brother and I looked at eachother and said nah we got this. just the 2 of us picked it up and got it on the trailer, the guy was shocked  lol


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

What color you gonna paint it ?????







:laughing:



j/k

Any mods ????


----------



## dodgegmc1213

paint it all black. I gotta get a welder/fabricator who can make a back skirting for lights then also a icc bumper/custom hitch receiver. also make something that goes into the front stake pockets that I can bolt my back-rack to.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

did a little cutting and grinding on the bed today, got it set on the truck all centered and leveled. just got to get the mounting figured out.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got my new shocks in today. might mess with them tomorrow. got a guy who use to work for use come in tomorrow and do some welding on the bed so it can be mounted. I don't have time to clean and paint the whole bed, so im just gonna paint any new metal and the green part of the bed black. then in the spring or summer when its warmer ill take the time to sand it all down paint it right and also paint the chassis again.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got the mounting all done and welded as well as new angle iron for the mud flaps


----------



## dodgegmc1213

alil update got some new wood for the deck. 1 1/2"H x 12"W x 8'L rough cut oak wood. also drilled out the holes for my 3/4" marker lights.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got my LED lights today, but two lights are missing so gotta call them tomorrow to see what the deal is


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

dodgegmc1213;1661126 said:


> got my LED lights today, but two lights are missing so gotta call them tomorrow to see what the deal is


You'll enjoy those backup lights..... or at least I do..

Hopefully you have enough resistance there to not require a resistor in line for activating the LED's. Not sure how much is actually required, but I guess if you have enough LED's attached, it doesn't matter. Hopefully someone can chime in on this ...


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1661200 said:


> You'll enjoy those backup lights..... or at least I do..
> 
> Hopefully you have enough resistance there to not require a resistor in line for activating the LED's. Not sure how much is actually required, but I guess if you have enough LED's attached, it doesn't matter. Hopefully someone can chime in on this ...


yea I hope I don't have to add that in. I might just twist the wires together and test everything out


----------



## dodgegmc1213

painted the deck today with the new rust-oleum restore from home depot. has a lot of texture. also set up yet another temporary light system. the truck goes to the metal shop Tuesday morning and getting the rear skirting with the lights cut out as well as the headack rack.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

IS that "restore" stuff a rubber ? Can't help but think of the english muffins I left in the back of the toaster oven last week when I look at that pic....

They were black and full of nooks and crannies !


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Please tell me the bed isn't staying green...


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1662379 said:


> IS that "restore" stuff a rubber ? Can't help but think of the english muffins I left in the back of the toaster oven last week when I look at that pic....
> 
> They were black and full of nooks and crannies !


nope not rubber. its ment for wood and concrete. really thick stuff gives it a good grip and texture. you can look it up on home depots website


----------



## dodgegmc1213

2006Sierra1500;1662382 said:


> Please tell me the bed isn't staying green...


heck no, once the new metal is on and I get the truck back its all going flatblack


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

dodgegmc1213;1662386 said:


> nope not rubber. its ment for wood and concrete. really thick stuff gives it a good grip and texture. you can look it up on home depots website


Thanks, I did.

Got great reviews... and horrible reviews. I guess it's a matter of application as I've found in the past that when a product fails, it's usually fault of the hands who applied it. Big fan of reading the directions, Am I, young skywalker...


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1662906 said:


> Thanks, I did.
> 
> Got great reviews... and horrible reviews. I guess it's a matter of application as I've found in the past that when a product fails, it's usually fault of the hands who applied it. Big fan of reading the directions, Am I, young skywalker...


it came out really great. took all day to dry tho. did the 1st coat looked good figured I get away with just the one, next day I took my flashlight and looked at the bed there was a few bare spots so did a second heavier coat and kept my light there to make sure it covered. looked great today.

just some tips, cover anything you don't want it on because it does splatter with the roller (thank god I had my truck covered). also have a lot of light


----------



## dodgegmc1213

look what I woke up to this morning. the 1st snow of the season.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Your pumpkins are frost bitten. How do you expect the squirrels to chomp into them ???


----------



## DieselSlug

We got about 2 inches here last night. Its a start!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

DieselSlug;1664486 said:


> We got about 2 inches here last night. Its a start!


ill be happy with just these lil dusting storms all winter.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got home tonight to find a box of more goodies. 2 new LED back up lights as well as 2 new surface mount LED strobes, amber/clear. got them all from strobes n more, cant wait to put them on. also hoping to have my truck back tomorrow afternoon. I called the welder today to see how its doing, I guess they got everything made its in primer then they gotta weld it on the bed. he said it would of be done today but had to do some emergency work on other stuff.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

today was a good day. got my truck back and it looks great. took the bed off and gonna start with the paint tomorrow. got the rear shocks replaced. also came home found some packages, 1 was the 2 lights that were missing from the package of lights I got last week, and the other was my weatherproof plugs im gonna use to wire the lights.


----------



## durafish

Looks good, like the skirt but I'm not too sure about the backrack. Should look sweet painted and led's in.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

What's ya doing for a bumper ??


----------



## dodgegmc1213

once its all one color it'll look better. its a freaking rainbow right now


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1665044 said:


> What's ya doing for a bumper ??


nothing that's pretty much it


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

dodgegmc1213;1665046 said:


> nothing that's pretty much it


I suggest a 2" ball with a nice draw bar. It makes mince meat out of any dumbarse that runs into you..

And bruises on the shins of anyone not paying attention, as well.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1665049 said:


> I suggest a 2" ball with a nice draw bar. It makes mince meat out of any dumbarse that runs into you..
> 
> And bruises on the shins of anyone not paying attention, as well.


ill see I still gotta think of something for a step and my thought was using the hitch. im drawing a blank on what to do with my gas filler


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got the final coat on the bed this morning, it looks a lot better. also installed my strobe lights on my grille. heres some pics and a video. enjoy


----------



## Banksy

I love this project. Great work!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Bed looks great. Do you have the sides to the body to make it a mini stake ?

second Q ?

THose strobes. What colors are they flashing ?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Banksy;1665920 said:


> I love this project. Great work!


Thank you sirThumbs Up


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1665964 said:


> Bed looks great. Do you have the sides to the body to make it a mini stake ?
> 
> second Q ?
> 
> THose strobes. What colors are they flashing ?


No sides yet prob just make somethin in front of the salter to hold shovels and salt. Then when I have more time during the winter ill play around with it more.

the strobes are split amber/clear. I got one upside down compare to the other so when amber blinks one side it up the others down and visa versa for clear.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

dodgegmc1213;1665995 said:


> No sides yet prob just make somethin in front of the salter to hold shovels and salt. Then when I have more time during the winter ill play around with it more.
> 
> the strobes are split amber/clear. I got one upside down compare to the other so when amber blinks one side it up the others down and visa versa for clear.


Oh. In the video, I would swear they're color was blue or other... being amber they'd still be allowed here.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1666010 said:


> Oh. In the video, I would swear they're color was blue or other... being amber they'd still be allowed here.


Yea my phone doesnt do good with video but great with pics. Once I get all the other strobes and put them on ill make a better vid of the whole truck


----------



## dodgegmc1213

guys I need help. here in this pic you see the 8 LED that are lit up, now I don't have anything on, the tails are off the brake is off the blinker is off. I can just open the door and these few lights come on, let it sit for a while then they go off. everything is wired correctly but idk why but my tail wire also reads ground??? I step on the brake and they flash like strobe lights. the only thing that works fine is reverse. so any help will be great.


----------



## DieselSlug

Wow those lights are gonna look sweet when done. 

Must have a short in a wire? They worked fine before right?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

DieselSlug;1667835 said:


> Wow those lights are gonna look sweet when done.
> 
> Must have a short in a wire? They worked fine before right?


This was my 1st time trying them out, I put a resistor on each of the outside lights now there working fine, I got 4 more resistors that will be here this morning im going to put 1 on each of the middle lights and hope everything will be normal, then ill have 2 spare just incase I need to put them on tail wires also. Other then that the beds done.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well finally got the lights done and are working correctly. took it home tonight and man did I miss the sound of that flowmaster going down the road Thumbs Up
so heres some pics and a video


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Very NICE !


Now when the old lady runs into the back end of you, she can say that she saw you stop, but just didn't feel like doing the same...


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1668091 said:


> Very NICE !
> 
> Now when the old lady runs into the back end of you, she can say that she saw you stop, but just didn't feel like doing the same...


if anyone hits my truck they gonna die. :realmad:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

dodgegmc1213;1668099 said:


> if anyone hits my truck they gonna die. :realmad:


SHHHHHhhhh !!!! Don't spell that on a web forum. There are gangs of little old ladies out there that will attack you with their purses and beat your brains to a pulp.

Don't say I didn't warn you !


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1668126 said:


> SHHHHHhhhh !!!! Don't spell that on a web forum. There are gangs of little old ladies out there that will attack you with their purses and beat your brains to a pulp.
> 
> Don't say I didn't warn you !


they gotta catch me first


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well suppose to leave for Omaha Nebraska tomorrow morning for thanksgiving, but idk if im staying now because of this possible freakin storm Wednesday. so just incase there is something I got my rear brake pads and rotors done, greased up the front end and drivetrain, put the plow on and checked over, and the salter on all ready to go. only thing left to do is pray for NOOOOO SNOWWWWW!!!!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

You going to put some kind of rubber flapper behind the spreader, so that you don't get all that corrosive salt all over your new truck ?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1668658 said:


> You going to put some kind of rubber flapper behind the spreader, so that you don't get all that corrosive salt all over your new truck ?


no salt gets on the bed unless I spill some trying to load it


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

dodgegmc1213;1668667 said:


> no salt gets on the bed unless I spill some trying to load it


I actually meant under your rear valance (where the tail lights are located), but if you've never had an issue before....


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1668668 said:


> I actually meant under your rear valance (where the tail lights are located), but if you've never had an issue before....


alil salt might get there when I take the spinner off to unload it. I did get on the bumper of the pickup but I guess ill see when that times come. hopefully it never does


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well I hope everyone had a good thanksgiving. while I was out here in Omaha Nebraska spending time with my 9 month old niece, my father and I found out surplus center was in Nebraska and they had a showroom. so we went there one day got some new back-up alarms for both the pick-ups, some reverse lights for the gmc, and I got a new mini light bar.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Cool looking light bar.. Light it up, man ! I want to see some color:laughing:



The backup alarm ? I disconnect mine.... yeah, I know I'm not supposed to, but it didn't work anyway


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1672617 said:


> Cool looking light bar.. Light it up, man ! I want to see some color:laughing:
> 
> The backup alarm ? I disconnect mine.... yeah, I know I'm not supposed to, but it didn't work anyway


ill be back at work on Monday and hopefully will have the bar on the truck, ill make a video of it. I was thinking of wiring the alarm so I can take it off in the summer since I only need it for plowing but it might be a pain in the ass


----------



## thelettuceman

Sweet Mopar >>>> Tail Lights, Spreader, and everything else you did to that truck !!!!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

thelettuceman;1672668 said:


> Sweet Mopar >>>> Tail Lights, Spreader, and everything else you did to that truck !!!!


Thanks Thumbs Up


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

the flatbed turned out awesome! I love all the LED's.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

oldbluehairhemi;1673022 said:


> the flatbed turned out awesome! I love all the LED's.


Thanks yea she came out good


----------



## camaro 77

put the back up alarms on a 3 position toggle switch


----------



## dodgegmc1213

camaro 77;1673445 said:


> put the back up alarms on a 3 position toggle switch


I was thinkin bout that


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well got my extra reverse lights on as well as my trailer plug and back-up alarm. these lights are ridiculously bright, you cant even tell the oval reverse lights are on. my father thinks I should take the oval ones out and put strobes there since they're not really doing anything now.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

figured I take alil pic of the truck this morning with my moms new car as well


----------



## meyer22288

truck is coming out great. lovin the flatbed. i see you are right up the road from me cool to see a local guy.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

meyer22288;1675419 said:


> truck is coming out great. lovin the flatbed. i see you are right up the road from me cool to see a local guy.


thanks. What area you in?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

figured I put a set of splash guards on the front to protect the paint alil bit. so i found these at auto zone.


----------



## jimv

Truck looks real good


----------



## dodgegmc1213

jimv;1676243 said:


> Truck looks real good


thank you sir


----------



## thelettuceman

dodgegmc1213;1675383 said:


> figured I take alil pic of the truck this morning with my moms new car as well


Tell your mom to buy a purple MOPAR next time !!!!!!!!!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

thelettuceman;1676372 said:


> Tell your mom to buy a purple MOPAR next time !!!!!!!!!


I haven't thought of that lol but I told her and she said what the heck is a mopar?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

been going crazy today getting things ready for the lil storm we're getting tonight and then again sunday night. here are some pics, I also ordered 2 more strobe lights like the ones I got on the grille, ima mount those in the back, I got home and they were here.

1st pic: mud flaps I mounted in the front of the bed out of 1/8" flat steel.
2nd pic: on my way to drop off the trailer at my 1 site for my side walk crew.
3rd pic: at the site.
4th pic: my machine at my other site, sorry for the dark pic.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

just had to do some salting in the middle of the night, fine by me. installed the new strobes I got, got a video also.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well found out the mini light bar I got cant be permanent mount and I don't like magnet mount. so since my father actually bought the light hes gonna put it on the gmc since the rotator light on it is crapping the bed. so I bought the light bar I originally want from strobes n more. axixtech mb30 microbar 
now its still magnet but I can bolt it with the magnets unlike the other 1.


----------



## DieselSlug

I need one of those. My rotator is getting pretty brittle.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

DieselSlug;1680866 said:


> I need one of those. My rotator is getting pretty brittle.


the first one is around $130 the second is about $199


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well spent my 21st birthday today on getting crap ready for this big storm tomorrow. I got my mini light bar mounted and my transfer tank on. didn't have time to get pics but I will tomorrow before the snow hits.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well hope everyone made it threw electra alright. I took some pics during the storm as well as a video.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

loaded up to the max


----------



## dodgegmc1213

finally got to wash her. 1st time since it was painted.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

You did a fine job on that truck. Should be proud....

Thumbs Up


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1690802 said:


> You did a fine job on that truck. Should be proud....
> 
> Thumbs Up


thank you sir, I am definitely proud. my plow broke down at the 1st push in the electra storm so I ended up using the 9ft from my fathers truck, this truck busted its ass, I was really happy on how she handled and pushed the snow.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

hey everyone been awhile, been busy with this snow we had lately. so a little update, nothing else really got done on the truck lol. its been real good. had a problem 3-4 weeks ago, middle of the night we got some freezing rain, my father and I was at his site salting since my truck was the only salt truck at the time, we realized my all my marker lights were off, the only ones on were the pass. head light and pass. tails. everything else was off even the little 3/4 marker lights. found out a fuse blew replaced it about 10 mins later it blew again, finally was able to work on it a few days later come to find out the were the pass. front marker on the bed came back and met with the rear and plugged into the harness was all messed looked like something ate at it, so rewired it and all is good. my other problem is that my new paint job on the truck is flaking, on the roof and around the door handles as well as very little rust spots on both doors. so needless to say im a little pissed off. driver side fog light went out the other night, bulb blew and the halo light bulbs broke off so I don't know if I can fix them, but I bought some hids from a buddy so ima put them in the fogs and see out it does. finally bought some open fog light bezels and a bumper grille, still need time to put them on and paint the bumper.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Well ran into a big dilemma yesterday, trucks been running really rough lately so had my mechanic look at and pretty much said the heads need to be rebuilt, if i had the money I would do it but thats not my only concern, he didnt like the how the inside of the motor looked, all nasty and with **** and said the previous owner didnt take care of it properly when it came to the oil. I told him how a few hundred miles before an oil change I would need a quart of oil wich is understandable is burns alil, but this past month or 2 I already put 2 or 3 extra quarts in and he didnt like the sound of that and now hes worried about the rest of the motor. So him and my father thinks I should get a new engine. So im left with 2 choices, 1) put the pickup bed back on and try to sell her. 2) take her off the road for the summer till I get the money for a engine swap.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

dodgegmc1213;1778965 said:


> Well ran into a big dilemma yesterday, trucks been running really rough lately so had my mechanic look at and pretty much said the heads need to be rebuilt, if i had the money I would do it but thats not my only concern, he didnt like the how the inside of the motor looked, all nasty and with **** and said the previous owner didnt take care of it properly when it came to the oil. I told him how a few hundred miles before an oil change I would need a quart of oil wich is understandable is burns alil, but this past month or 2 I already put 2 or 3 extra quarts in and he didnt like the sound of that and now hes worried about the rest of the motor. So him and my father thinks I should get a new engine. So im left with 2 choices, 1) put the pickup bed back on and try to sell her. 2) take her off the road for the summer till I get the money for a engine swap.


You've put a lot in the truck, might as well save up for a new engine. Or hell get a junkyard motor in and find a weekend to swap it in.


----------



## MajorDave

Agree with Sierra - been following this for a while - keep it up!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Went and talked to my mechanic and my father out of nowhere told him to rebuild the heads so it looks like im puttin the money into it, it was just the head cover that had all the crap on it, so they'll look at everything when they take the heads off and if all is good we continue if not we go from there and he probably put new manifolds on. So we'll see


----------



## Whiffyspark

Did he tell you why the heads needed to be rebuilt?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I like what you did to the truck, but at what point is it no longer cost effective to keep a vehicle? If you made a lot of money with the snow, why not finish out the season and put your $$ towards another truck that has less issues.

I love my 20 year old cummins motor, but if I had to put too much money into it, I might look elsewhere. It is, after all, a work truck.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Whiffyspark;1779472 said:


> Did he tell you why the heads needed to be rebuilt?


Yes sorry burnt valve on # 4 cylinder


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1779474 said:


> I like what you did to the truck, but at what point is it no longer cost effective to keep a vehicle? If you made a lot of money with the snow, why not finish out the season and put your $$ towards another truck that has less issues.
> 
> I love my 20 year old cummins motor, but if I had to put too much money into it, I might look elsewhere. It is, after all, a work truck.


I wish I made alot of money this winter but im on salary and my father has all contracts so this winter sux for us


----------



## Whiffyspark

dodgegmc1213;1779475 said:


> Yes sorry burnt valve on # 4 cylinder


I was curious because I've almost never head of a head issue on a hemi.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Whiffyspark;1779479 said:


> I was curious because I've almost never head of a head issue on a hemi.


Yea I dont know but he thinks the previous owner didnt take care it


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Well if the motor is full of sludge it means all of the small oil passages are likely blocked and the engine is receiving poor lubrication. Ticking time bomb here.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

2006Sierra1500;1779499 said:


> Well if the motor is full of sludge it means all of the small oil passages are likely blocked and the engine is receiving poor lubrication. Ticking time bomb here.


I should know more by friday and if all is good and the heads can be rebuilt I should have the truck back tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## Nozzleman

Catch 22 here. You already put a lot of money and time into the truck. If the engine is the final repair then hopefully your good. You sell it and buy another used truck you may be back to square one fixing issue's. Does the paint have a warranty? I say either fix or replace the engine and try to make your money back working it.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Nozzleman;1779934 said:


> Catch 22 here. You already put a lot of money and time into the truck. If the engine is the final repair then hopefully your good. You sell it and buy another used truck you may be back to square one fixing issue's. Does the paint have a warranty? I say either fix or replace the engine and try to make your money back working it.


I gotta talk to the paint guy he just does it on the side for himself.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

dodgegmc1213;1779941 said:


> I gotta talk to the paint guy he just does it on the side for himself.


Do you mind if I ask how much you paid to have that truck painted, and what exactly it entailed ?

Body work, new parts, etc. All that the painter supplied, and not what you did to it.

Just curious.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1779988 said:


> Do you mind if I ask how much you paid to have that truck painted, and what exactly it entailed ?
> 
> Body work, new parts, etc. All that the painter supplied, and not what you did to it.
> 
> Just curious.


I paid $1200 I guess he had to do a bit of body work, the problem he said for the roof to be flaking is because the guy he had sanding didnt get close enough to the cab lights, so he knows he has to redo the roof and this time we taking the lights off. I havent showed him the rest of the truck yet. Thats the reason for the flaking he didnt take anything off door hands, lights, trim ect. All he took off was rain gaurds, emblems, and the antena. But for the lil rust spots in the paint i have no clue.


----------



## Rick547

Whiffyspark;1779479 said:


> I was curious because I've almost never head of a head issue on a hemi.


I don't know if the hemi in a truck is different from one in a car but the new hemi is notorious for head problems. He is lucky it is just a burnt valve. The valve seats are junk and usually they drop a valve and take out a piston and side walls.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Rick547;1780141 said:


> I don't know if the hemi in a truck is different from one in a car but the new hemi is notorious for head problems. He is lucky it is just a burnt valve. The valve seats are junk and usually they drop a valve and take out a piston and side walls.


Im praying the piston is ok, thats what my mechanic should be finding out by tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Whiffyspark

Rick547;1780141 said:


> I don't know if the hemi in a truck is different from one in a car but the new hemi is notorious for head problems. He is lucky it is just a burnt valve. The valve seats are junk and usually they drop a valve and take out a piston and side walls.


Weird I have never seen that before and i used to work on a lot of them. I believe the heads may be different between truck and car. But same basic design

I remember them having a lot of throttle body problems.


----------



## Rick547

Whiffyspark;1780162 said:


> Weird I have never seen that before and i used to work on a lot of them. I believe the heads may be different between truck and car. But same basic design
> 
> I remember them having a lot of throttle body problems.


I can point you to a couple of youtube videos that a friend of mine has done in the last couple of months. Both of them are Hemi car engines and he explains very well what caused the problem.


----------



## Rick547

dodgegmc1213;1780158 said:


> Im praying the piston is ok, thats what my mechanic should be finding out by tomorrow hopefully


I do too! I do like the series you have going here. Don't let the engine be a setback. It can be fixed. When you are done you will have a good looking truck.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Rick547;1780170 said:


> I can point you to a couple of youtube videos that a friend of mine has done in the last couple of months. Both of them are Hemi car engines and he explains very well what caused the problem.


I believe you was just saying I hadn't really seen it. I saw a few broken valve springs but that was about it internally


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Rick547;1780173 said:


> I do too! I do like the series you have going here. Don't let the engine be a setback. It can be fixed. When you are done you will have a good looking truck.


My buddy who just got a 2014 ram 1500 told me to put a cummins in, if I had the money I deff would


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Whiffyspark;1780174 said:


> I believe you was just saying I hadn't really seen it. I saw a few broken valve springs but that was about it internally


Thats what we were wishing it was but the springs are ok


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well just called the shop and he just got back from test driving the truck. shes all done ready to go, ill be picking her up tomorrow. so the heads were rebuilt, fresh oil and filter, fresh antifreeze and thermostat, was able to save the manifolds just needed new hardware, even fixed the wire going to the starter. the machine shop believes this could of happened do to over heating. so eventually im going to look into an electric fan. but other than that he said it runs beautifully.


----------



## Whiffyspark

dodgegmc1213;1785326 said:


> well just called the shop and he just got back from test driving the truck. shes all done ready to go, ill be picking her up tomorrow. so the heads were rebuilt, fresh oil and filter, fresh antifreeze and thermostat, was able to save the manifolds just needed new hardware, even fixed the wire going to the starter. the machine shop believes this could of happened do to over heating. so eventually im going to look into an electric fan. but other than that he said it runs beautifully.


Electric fans are 100% worth it. I have them in my ford. They make the ac work better too


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Whiffyspark;1785349 said:


> Electric fans are 100% worth it. I have them in my ford. They make the ac work better too


the truck as an electric fan for the a/c, but I don't know why they didn't put one for the radiator


----------



## Whiffyspark

dodgegmc1213;1785402 said:


> the truck as an electric fan for the a/c, but I don't know why they didn't put one for the radiator


Couldn't tell you. I have dual fans in my ford


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well here she is finally back, and it sounds great, runs real smooth.
heres a pic of the head I don't know how well you can see it but its shinny new. lol


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I'd love to know just exactly how trucks are repaired today.


In my trucks you can access the engine with little issue. Today's trucks engines are jammed under the cowl / windshield, which makes normal access appear to be impossible. I understand that some Fords require the cab to be removed from the frame to do engine work. Does the newer dodges require the same extreme measures ?


Someone here must know.....


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1785915 said:


> I'd love to know just exactly how trucks are repaired today.
> 
> In my trucks you can access the engine with little issue. Today's trucks engines are jammed under the cowl / windshield, which makes normal access appear to be impossible. I understand that some Fords require the cab to be removed from the frame to do engine work. Does the newer dodges require the same extreme measures ?
> 
> Someone here must know.....


all I know is that theres no room for my fat hands, the spark plugs were a challenge let alone anything else with the engine


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

This is what I'm referring to...


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1785941 said:


> This is what I'm referring to...


im pretty sure our ford had its cab off everytime it was in the shop. I dont know how my mechanic got my heads off and reinstalled


----------



## dodgegmc1213

my next thing is tires. does anyone recommend a good all season tire that works good in snow and on ice?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

dodgegmc1213;1785977 said:


> my next thing is tires. does anyone recommend a good all season tire that works good in snow and on ice?


There's about 400 threads about this very subject. You should, IMO, purchase an extra set of rims and have two sets. One set of winter / ice tires that are used for the season, and then go back to your other set for the rest of the year. That's what I do. I save $$ during the spring / summer / fall using my street tires, as they're much less agressive, and increase my fuel mileage just about 2 mpg when I switch over to them. They wear like iron, but suck in bad weather...

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...4&tireModel=Duravis+R250&GCID=C13674x012-tire

If I wasn't going to have two sets, I like the BFG All terrains KO, but other's here don't find them as agreeable as I do. So, not to get into a pissing match on your thread, you might want to look up the other searches of tires to choose from..

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...AKORWLV2&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1786055 said:


> There's about 400 threads about this very subject. You should, IMO, purchase an extra set of rims and have two sets. One set of winter / ice tires that are used for the season, and then go back to your other set for the rest of the year. That's what I do. I save $$ during the spring / summer / fall using my street tires, as they're much less agressive, and increase my fuel mileage just about 2 mpg when I switch over to them. They wear like iron, but suck in bad weather...
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...4&tireModel=Duravis+R250&GCID=C13674x012-tire
> 
> If I wasn't going to have two sets, I like the BFG All terrains KO, but other's here don't find them as agreeable as I do. So, not to get into a pissing match on your thread, you might want to look up the other searches of tires to choose from..
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...AKORWLV2&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes


that's what I want to do but money wise that's not happening right now. if im lucky I might be able to get my summer tires and then save up over the summer for another set of rims and winter tires


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

dodgegmc1213;1786063 said:


> that's what I want to do but money wise that's not happening right now. if im lucky I might be able to get my summer tires and then save up over the summer for another set of rims and winter tires


Buy a stock set of used rims off of CL. I found a set for $100 for mine. Use those for your winter setup, and keep the nice rims for the other 3/4 of the year.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Dogplow Dodge;1785915 said:


> I'd love to know just exactly how trucks are repaired today.
> 
> In my trucks you can access the engine with little issue. Today's trucks engines are jammed under the cowl / windshield, which makes normal access appear to be impossible. I understand that some Fords require the cab to be removed from the frame to do engine work. Does the newer dodges require the same extreme measures ?
> 
> Someone here must know.....


It's not hard.

Ford 6.7a are the only true cab off trucks. 6.4s were also made to be cab off but I never needed to. I can do heads on a 6.0 by cracking the ac box in half. Driver side is easy. Some people just think it's easier or the save time by taking the cab off. Take about an hour to lift the cab. He'll I've put a 6.0 in without pulling the cab lol

Dodges gas/diesel are very easy to work on. Chevys gas super easy. Chevy diesels aren't too bad.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

just bought my summer tires, mickey Thompson Baja mtz radials


----------



## DieselSlug

I bought cooper m & s tires for my plow truck and love them. If you want a true winter tire this is one of the best I've run!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

DieselSlug;1786282 said:


> I bought cooper m & s tires for my plow truck and love them. If you want a true winter tire this is one of the best I've run!


im deff getting those next year. you get a lot of snow Wednesday dieselslug?


----------



## DieselSlug

dodgegmc1213;1786290 said:


> im deff getting those next year. you get a lot of snow Wednesday dieselslug?


We did get a good 12 inches. I plowed Wednesday afternoon and it was a very heavy wet push of about 5 inches. Then we had the remainder fall overnight with very windy drifty conditions. 
When I got out at 1am Thursday morning I was travelling some tough roads. Deep 3' drifts in the road. The morning push was much easier! 
Very happy with my trucks performance this winter, age is catching up real fast and its very rusty. Box is starting to sag.
His did you guys fare?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

DieselSlug;1786525 said:


> We did get a good 12 inches. I plowed Wednesday afternoon and it was a very heavy wet push of about 5 inches. Then we had the remainder fall overnight with very windy drifty conditions.
> When I got out at 1am Thursday morning I was travelling some tough roads. Deep 3' drifts in the road. The morning push was much easier!
> Very happy with my trucks performance this winter, age is catching up real fast and its very rusty. Box is starting to sag.
> His did you guys fare?


Im glad you had all the snow lol, we got all rain Wednesday then a few flurries mixed in late that night. We went out about 4 thursday morning to salt because the temps dropped with all that rain, got to the site and everything was pretty dry a few sidewalks had alil snow and ice but not alot.
im glad this stuff tomorrow is way south of us.


----------



## DieselSlug

dodgegmc1213;1786537 said:


> Im glad you had all the snow lol, we got all rain Wednesday then a few flurries mixed in late that night. We went out about 4 thursday morning to salt because the temps dropped with all that rain, got to the site and everything was pretty dry a few sidewalks had alil snow and ice but not alot.
> im glad this stuff tomorrow is way south of us.


I am too actually. The past few weeks my truck has began to chirp from an A/C bypass pulley that is now a constant sqeeking. Got a new pulley the other day but haven't had a chance to install yet. I really need to put some work in my truck this summer or sell it and get a different one.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

DieselSlug;1786539 said:


> I am too actually. The past few weeks my truck has began to chirp from an A/C bypass pulley that is now a constant sqeeking. Got a new pulley the other day but haven't had a chance to install yet. I really need to put some work in my truck this summer or sell it and get a different one.


I hear you my dads trying to figure out what to do with the gmc. The age and mileage is catching up to it. Hes thinking of trading it for a car. I rather work on it and getting it fixed at least mechanically wise. Front end is messed up, I believe the cab mounts are shot, we got 3 different tires on there just to make it through the rest of winter.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

my tires just came in a day early!


----------



## ScubaSteve728

Those tires looks sweet!!! What load range are they?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

ScubaSteve728;1789157 said:


> Those tires looks sweet!!! What load range are they?


Load range e, kept it stock size at lt265/70r17


----------



## scott3430

Those tires look good for snow. Or mud.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

scott3430;1789422 said:


> Those tires look good for snow. Or mud.


mainly mud but the site says good in deep snow and it also says m+s on the tire


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

dodgegmc1213;1789425 said:


> mainly mud but the site says good in deep snow and it also says m+s on the tire


I have M&S tires on my truck, and in all honesty, they work OK. Next set of tires that are for winter use will be strictly snow tires. They're much stickier and can be studded if necessary, not that I have a need for studs, as I'm already one now.....


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1789454 said:


> I have M&S tires on my truck, and in all honesty, they work OK. Next set of tires that are for winter use will be strictly snow tires. They're much stickier and can be studded if necessary, not that I have a need for studs, as I'm already one now.....


I think im gonna go with the cooper m&s tires next winter, the sameones dieselslug runs. I seen good reviews on them


----------



## dodgegmc1213

here are the tires on the truck. went through a little mud to try them out. Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Nice..... gooing up your shoes.....


Hey,


What ever happened with your paint peeling ? What's going on with the painter ? You getting it redone for flee ?????


What up?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;1791485 said:


> Nice..... gooing up your shoes.....
> 
> Hey,
> 
> What ever happened with your paint peeling ? What's going on with the painter ? You getting it redone for flee ?????
> 
> What up?


I haven't seen the guy around. ill get in touch with him when the weather gets warmer and I can get the salter off. he knows about the roof but I got to show him the door handles and other spots. he better redo it for free.


----------



## scott3430

dodgegmc1213;1791447 said:


> here are the tires on the truck. went through a little mud to try them out. Thumbs Up


The tires look badass!! wesport


----------



## dodgegmc1213

scott3430;1792296 said:


> The tires look badass!! wesport


thank you sir


----------



## dodgegmc1213

thought I upload a few pics of the truck today. got our plows put away for the summer and got my salter off. as you can see in the last pic that restore paint crap from home depot did not last long at all.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well doing alil more work to it today, got the plow harness out so I have room to change my shocks. took my fog light harness out, gonna rewire the lights differently plus im putting the hids in them. while I took everything off I thought now was a good time to replace my terminals with these new ones I had laying around and clean the battery studs. also I took the stud apart where the alternator meets the battery and also goes into the fuse box, it was all green and crap cleaned that up alil. eventually I want to put a second battery with a cut off switch, my only problem is I got no room for it so I was thinking a tool box under the flatbed I can put the battery in there and also store the salter harness in there in the summer, but just a thought.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got the hids in, sliced them into the marker lights for now.


----------



## Whiffyspark

How much you want to sell truck for lol


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Whiffyspark;1806781 said:


> How much you want to sell truck for lol


If your serious we can talk lol I might put alot of money and time in it but for the right price it can go lol


----------



## Whiffyspark

dodgegmc1213;1806783 said:


> If your serious we can talk lol I might put alot of money and time in it but for the right price it can go lol


Won't be for a few months but yeah id like it. Would like to replace my 01


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Whiffyspark;1806785 said:


> Won't be for a few months but yeah id like it. Would like to replace my 01


Its a great truck, just a few minor things I was gonna do to it before its complete to my standards, paint the rims, paint the bumper, electric fan. Thats pretty much all I got left of her.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

today I bought the air filter recharge kit and cleaned the filter, gotta let it sit over night to dry before putting the oil on. also got my new front shocks in. im taking my fog lights off now, there not bright at all at night and I think its do to the smoke lens and also theres a black cover over the bulb inside the fogs. so I got new clear lens fogs coming in and just have to buy an hid kit for it since its not the same bulb type as the kit I got.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

its probably hard to tell put its all clean and has fresh oil on it. looks brand new


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well I took the time today to paint my exhaust tips. looks a lot better. tomorrow i might mount the bumper grill and paint the bumper. been having problems ordering fog lights but bought some spec-d fogs and waiting for them to come in. here are some pics of the tips.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

here they are back on the truck.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Both of my trucks are dumped over axle. Cleans it up


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Whiffyspark;1809378 said:


> Both of my trucks are dumped over axle. Cleans it up


What you talking about?


----------



## Whiffyspark

dodgegmc1213;1809380 said:


> What you talking about?


Exhaust. We dump them over the axles


----------



## dodgegmc1213

just got the thought today I wanna put three extra gauges in the truck (water temp, oil temp, and trans temp) anybody know how I can install the sensors? the water temp I figured I can hook it to the stock temp gauge? I just don't know about the other 2


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well gonna get started on making sides for the bed with in the next week. here are some pics I made of what my father and I are thinking of. let me know what you guys think. take the pic and make throw some other ideas if you want. the wood going in the stake pockets will be 4x4 cut to a certain size with a table saw. then the rest of it will be 1x4. I measured with the 3 1x4s with an inch gap between them it should be level with the cab protector. then all bolted together with 1/4 inch carriage bolts.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well I ended up buying a new bumper, was trying to get the dent out the old one but what a pain in the ass. im in the middle of plasti-dipping it right now.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got the inside of the bumper done, almost done with the outside, got 4 coats on it maybe another 1 or 2 more should be good.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got the bumper done and back on the truck. just got to mount the bumper grille and paint it


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got the hids in today for the fogs, will get them in tomorrow or Friday


----------



## DieselSlug

Looks good! I need to get working on my rig, it's falling apart badly.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got the fogs in as well as the hids.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

DieselSlug;1811325 said:


> Looks good! I need to get working on my rig, it's falling apart badly.


thanks man, I think the only thing left to do for now is the bumper grille and sides for the bed, all the mechanical crap I wanna do can wait till fall.

that sucks bout your truck, my dads gmc is the same way we bout ready to get rid of her.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well oil change time, first one since the heads were rebuilt. 6qts of quaker state high miles, 1qt of lucas heavy duty oil stabilizer, stp oil filter, put some seafoam in the gas and the rest through the vaccum line for a smoke show


----------



## dodgegmc1213

tire rotation. just put the seafoam in, gonna try and get a video of the smoke show, if there is one.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Heres a short video, not alot of smoke, maybe because not much to clean or I didnt put enough in


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got my fender flares in the other day, egr bolt on style, put them on today and screwed the mud flap right to them


----------



## dodgegmc1213

so I forgot to mention that when my truck was in for its inspection last month my mechanic told me to keep in mind to replace my steering shaft. he said it felt fine going down the road but eventually will go and is common in these trucks. so he was telling me before it became a serious problem. so he was gonna get one from dodge that cost over $400. so I did some researching and found a site that had a lot of parts cheap, 1aauto.com so I ordered the borgeson steering shaft for $271.95 free shipping. its cheaper and suppose to be more heavy duty then stock shafts, which is good with a plow truck. so it came today and the truck will go in next Tuesday to get it installed and have a few other things looked at as well.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got the truck back this morning from my mechanic. new shaft is in and steers great also got a new ignition switch since mine was bad.


----------



## DieselSlug

Looks awesome!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

DieselSlug;1819351 said:


> Looks awesome!


thanks dieselslug Thumbs Up


----------



## Whiffyspark

Fix the ac?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Whiffyspark;1819358 said:


> Fix the ac?


Yes actually he fixed the ignition switch which was the cause of the a/c to stay on


----------



## thelettuceman

Fender Flares Lookin' Good !!!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

thelettuceman;1819500 said:


> Fender Flares Lookin' Good !!!


Thank you sir.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Well ended up rewiring the tail lights on the flatbed and replaced the resistors gonna do the passenger side tomrrow, order more resistors with a new led spot light for the salter and they came in today. Its a 5.5" 2025 lumens light from superbrightleds.com. also just ordered a new window switch for my passenger windo, a pair of front hubs, new u-joints, new tranny filters and a 2160 lumens light to mount on the back rack as a spot light. Heres the new salter light


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got my wheel hubs yesterday, and my back rack spot light today


----------



## Cond Enterprise

What's the scoop on the backrack light? How big,lumens,cost? I have the itch to get my truck ready now!
.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Cond Enterprise;1821696 said:


> What's the scoop on the backrack light? How big,lumens,cost? I have the itch to get my truck ready now!
> .


I got it from strobes n more, its a eflood 2160 lumen flood light, $79.99 + shipping it came to $92.90 for me. The light is 3.1" tall by 3.4" depth, with the mounting bracket its 5" tall and 7.8" wide.
Ima mount it under my light bar facing the back so I can see the inside of the salter and the bed at night, im going to try and wire it to the cargo light switch out of the 3rd brake light so I dont need another toggle switch.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got my u-joints and tranny filter kit in today. order an electric fan and some extra gauges last night.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

time flies by fast. realized today I had this truck for 3yrs this month, my 1st vehicle at 18yrs old and put a lot of money into it. guess you can say im keeping it for life lol. also this thread 2yrs old and im still working on this truck.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got my new a-pillar with the 3 hole gauge mount


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Got my electric fan today


----------



## dodgegmc1213

my gauges came in today also


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well ever since I bought the u-joints theres been a noise while driving in reverse and I believe its the u-joints (hopefully). so today I pulled the driveshaft out and got one new u-joint in. the other one is giving me problems and wont come out. I torched it off and now some how get the caps out since they wont budge at all. guess ill try again tomorrow.


----------



## Whiffyspark

I use a ball joint press


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Whiffyspark;1825606 said:


> I use a ball joint press


i really need to buy a set.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Advance has loaners I think. I have an OTC and ATd set. If I break the OTC again I'm getting the snap on set lol


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Whiffyspark;1825610 said:


> Advance has loaners I think. I have an OTC and ATd set. If I break the OTC again I'm getting the snap on set lol


I know auto zone does to. its pretty much free to use it, i got a loaner for a strut spring compressor at the same price as a brand new one and they gave me all the money back when I returned it, guess they don't want to make any money off of it?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

went and bought a ball joint press set from harbor freight and got the last u-joint out. went under the truck to look at the front driveshaft and found out I was 1 u-joint short so gotta buy the 3rd one, while I was under there, the rust on the driver side of the body was bad. heres a pic and this is why I took my steps off because they mount right there


----------



## dodgegmc1213

finally got the last u joint in, I ended up breaking it yesterday and had to buy a new one from advance today  $13 more for the same brand part at advance then where I got it online. now just need to find a grease fitting that will work in these, the ones that came with them theres no way of putting grease in.


----------



## MajorDave

dodgegmc1213;1825758 said:


> went and bought a ball joint press set from harbor freight and got the last u-joint out. went under the truck to look at the front driveshaft and found out I was 1 u-joint short so gotta buy the 3rd one, while I was under there, the rust on the driver side of the body was bad. heres a pic and this is why I took my steps off because they mount right there


Ok - I made it back over here! Gotta review...


----------



## MajorDave

MajorDave;1828395 said:


> Ok - I made it back over here! Gotta review...


What that Ball Joint Press cost ya?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

MajorDave;1828396 said:


> What that Ball Joint Press cost ya?


It was $79.99 came to $86 and some change after tax


----------



## Whiffyspark

dodgegmc1213;1828443 said:


> It was $79.99 came to $86 and some change after tax


They usually have 25% off coupons

OTC one is $300. Snap on is 700


----------



## MajorDave

dodgegmc1213;1483600 said:


> just bought a can of Rust Converter, Rubberized Rust Encapsulator Undercoating, and Pre Painting Prep from eastwood. figured what the hell give it a try and see what happens


Hey 1213, gonna be posting question for ya! Also just realized you're just North of me!

Those Eastwood Products you got - good? You listed 3 above - use them all on same thing? Paint it after? Even over the rubber? Assuming the Rust Converster is the PA that DogPlow was talking about?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

MajorDave;1828499 said:


> Hey 1213, gonna be posting question for ya! Also just realized you're just North of me!
> 
> Those Eastwood Products you got - good? You listed 3 above - use them all on same thing? Paint it after? Even over the rubber? Assuming the Rust Converster is the PA that DogPlow was talking about?


all products sucked. Everything justed rusted 3 days after painting. I didnt try the rust converter. Your best bet is to wire wheel and paint with por15. Everyone seems to like that stuff. I lasted 10 mins sand blasting what pita! I talked to a mobile blasting company the said it could be anywhere in $400+ to blast my frame and under the cab. To me trying paint it is just a waist of money and time anymore. 
If i got a brand new truck then ill do whatever i can to prevent rust. But a used truck just a waist unless itr really clean. Just my .02


----------



## MajorDave

Well - you get to watch your project all over on my truck! Gonna take it slow, but I def want to take the rust to task on and under the bed - and on the frame. That bed I have is a beast - by Reading - holy crap. you also have a shop and I have my driveway so I will be using others to do work as well. I can see a couple of years.


----------



## MajorDave

Was gonna look at a dustless blast that is also protable...scared of that price, especially down here. Hell I gotta get back under the truck and start making a list! I called a couple places - no return calls - professional - huh!? Guess they must have all the business they can handle!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

MajorDave;1828597 said:


> Well - you get to watch your project all over on my truck! Gonna take it slow, but I def want to take the rust to task on and under the bed - and on the frame. That bed I have is a beast - by Reading - holy crap. you also have a shop and I have my driveway so I will be using others to do work as well. I can see a couple of years.


i think my bed is reading. Need a new deck tho. The wood shunk down to nothing. Ima try majic tractor paint on the plows. That looks like some good stuff


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well started a sealcoat job yesterday, doing the roadways at a town home community that I plowed the past 2 yrs. after striping the 1st half we sealed today I couldn't wait to get back to the shop. the 2nd half we are going to seal tomorrow, our 500gal tank on our f450 wasn't gonna be enough, so we need to bring our 350gal tank also and theres only 1 truck that was gonna carry that load....the purple dodge!! wesport
she might be leaning back alil bit but nothing she cant handle Thumbs Up
I might want this tank back on here next summer


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well i had a great ******* day. Was coming back from a job with the tank still on my truck pulling a 6x10 enlosed trailer, and DOT stopped me and gave me 5 tickets! Thank god the tank was empty! We gonna fight in court now


----------



## Whiffyspark

What were the tickets


----------



## MajorDave

dodgegmc1213;1829586 said:


> well i had a great ******* day. Was coming back from a job with the tank still on my truck pulling a 6x10 enlosed trailer, and DOT stopped me and gave me 5 tickets! Thank god the tank was empty! We gonna fight in court now


WTF for!!??


----------



## dodgegmc1213

dave you might wanna look into these if you haven't already, especially since your in ny also.

1. no company name and/or DOT #s on the truck.
2. no fire extinguisher.
3. no triangles or flare kit.
4. failing to inspect/use emergency equipment.
5. no medical certificate in drivers possession.

all this because I was pulling a trailer with the company name on it even tho its my personal truck.
now according to DMV its 26k lbs or more with a CDL that you need this medical certificate. the DOT guy said I need it because im over 10k lbs with combined truck and trailer gvwr even tho I got a normal class D license. we know a lady from DMV and she said no its 26k and over. so they both got different rules, they need to get **** straight!


----------



## Whiffyspark

Cdl has nothing to do with med card. I don't know you're med card laws. Md it is 10k


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Whiffyspark;1829638 said:


> Cdl has nothing to do with med card. I don't know you're med card laws. Md it is 10k


here you need a cdl above 26k and required a med card (DOT physical), but can be exempt if your driving a school bus, which is b.s. since your dealing with kids. but what gets me is that DOT says its above 10k with/without cdl, not matter what class license you have. it was a new law last year, but DMV says no its not. so whos right whos not?? even if it was a new law, how the heck was we suppose to know that?? if that was the case they should of sent out letters to EVERYONE (or at least businesses) saying this is the new law. its funny how each DOT cop says something different. ny state is just b.s. anymore.


----------



## Whiffyspark

We need cdl for over 26 as well. But a 10k truck needs a med card. Basically any truck used for business


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Whiffyspark;1829660 said:


> We need cdl for over 26 as well. But a 10k truck needs a med card. Basically any truck used for business


yea we don't need it or at least according to DMV we don't. but DOT says its new, if I wasn't pulling that trailer I was fine. so my dads truck for example, 02 gmc 2500hd 9600 gvwr I believe uses it for business with a name and #s, but doesn't need a medical card, but once he puts that trailer on at 2990 gvwr he does because its considered over 10k??? that's just some b.s. law if you ask me. ok so how come my truck is at 8650 gvwr but you combine the front and rear axles its well over that and yet I don't need the card unless im pulling a trailer? so technically im not aloud to drive his f450 rated at 15500 gvwr with out a med card. it should be any truck over 10k gvwr needs a med card not combined truck and trailer. so I need to get a physical just to pull this trailer once or twice a year? bogus


----------



## MajorDave

dodgegmc1213;1829625 said:


> dave you might wanna look into these if you haven't already, especially since your in ny also.
> 
> 1. no company name and/or DOT #s on the truck.
> 2. no fire extinguisher.
> 3. no triangles or flare kit.
> 4. failing to inspect/use emergency equipment.
> 5. no medical certificate in drivers possession.
> 
> all this because I was pulling a trailer with the company name on it even tho its my personal truck.
> now according to DMV its 26k lbs or more with a CDL that you need this medical certificate. the DOT guy said I need it because im over 10k lbs with combined truck and trailer gvwr even tho I got a normal class D license. we know a lady from DMV and she said no its 26k and over. so they both got different rules, they need to get **** straight!


You can pull this all from the internet - and it should be updated on NY DMV...funny you mention this as my truck has a Fire Extinguisher and emergency kit under the seat in the back. I thought he forgot it!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

MajorDave;1829689 said:


> You can pull this all from the internet - and it should be updated on NY DMV...funny you mention this as my truck has a Fire Extinguisher and emergency kit under the seat in the back. I thought he forgot it!


yes we can and we gonna do more searching on it. I shouldn't need all that stuff since its my personal truck. but because I have commercial plates I do it even if its not used for commercial use? or do I only need it when pulling that trailer? what about a trailer with no lettering on it or a open trailer? ill put the stuff in there and get magnets but only have it on when pulling my dads trailer. just a regular truck going down the road no name or #s with commercial plates doubt he has the emergency stuff. other than that they can kiss my ass lol


----------



## MajorDave

I'm looking at that right now...i was told a 350 is automatically a Commercial Plate. Then i read the DMV info and it just mentioned "Pickup Truck" can be registered as personal vehicles if they met ALL of 5 rules...one of which was that it had a topper (enclosed) back, which I thought was weird. It HAS to do with weight as my 1500 is just regular plates. Also 2500's seem to have regular plates too. So not sure. Now with a flatbed - we both may be screwed! All I know is it is about $30 to cross the bridges here! So I will be swimming!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

MajorDave;1829719 said:


> I'm looking at that right now...i was told a 350 is automatically a Commercial Plate. Then i read the DMV info and it just mentioned "Pickup Truck" can be registered as personal vehicles if they met ALL of 5 rules...one of which was that it had a topper (enclosed) back, which I thought was weird. It HAS to do with weight as my 1500 is just regular plates. Also 2500's seem to have regular plates too. So not sure. Now with a flatbed - we both may be screwed! All I know is it is about $30 to cross the bridges here! So I will be swimming!


$30!!! YOUR KIDDING RIGHT?!

my uncle bought a 2011 f350 crew cab pickup just for himself, he doesn't work, he has a plow for it for his driveway and a few neighbors, they said because its considered a 1 ton it has to be registered as commercial. now he traded it for a 2013 ram 2500 crew cab which is now considered a 3/4 ton, idk if he still has it under commercial ill have to ask.

but if our trucks came cab & chassis that's one thing but mine was a pickup and went to a flatbed. now I needed to register under my dad because its under his insurance and I do plow for him with it but they don't know that.

oh wait heres another question, what if I did have personal plates and my dads truck broke down and couldn't move his trailer so I help him, they gonna throw more tickets at me for helping him out?! I bet if we take the name off this trailer they will never bother me again. they think oh wait a company name is on that trailer lets make there day suck, but no name they don't care. there own DOT vans have illegal stuff but its ok for them!!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

sorry guys im letting my anger out right now lol


----------



## MajorDave

No not kidding....it "Commercial!" And NY will tax - charge - an d bill your ass off and still we are screwed up - hahaha

I bet with no name our OK. If your talking about switching plate - sure just don't get caught - haha. I did a Build Sheet on mine - you can actually look at the entire build sheet on my thread - and it came with a bed - surprised me. (Gonna PM you)


----------



## dodgegmc1213

nah im not switching plates its just b.s. with all these rules and neither DOT or DMV are on the same page. its like ok im writing you up because you don't have this that and a third, HOW THE **** AM I SUPPOSE TO KNOW THAT!! SORRY I DONT GOT TO DOT EVERYMORING TO CHECK THE LAWS. lol


----------



## MajorDave

It really is such a screw job...


----------



## dodgegmc1213

im just happy it wasn't our f450, wooo they would of loved us then lol


----------



## dodgegmc1213

almost for got I bought 4 new center wheel caps the other day.


----------



## Banksy

Something tells me you can thank your school bus driver union for getting them exempt.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Banksy;1829896 said:


> Something tells me you can thank your school bus driver union for getting them exempt.


Idk bout that because my dad is exempt and he doesnt drive buses and isnt union. When he went to renew his license they said you need a physical my dad said not if im driving bus they said ok thats fine your exempt.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well guess I need to get a DOT med card. great


----------



## Banksy

dodgegmc1213;1829907 said:


> Idk bout that because my dad is exempt and he doesnt drive buses and isnt union. When he went to renew his license they said you need a physical my dad said not if im driving bus they said ok thats fine your exempt.


Hmmm...ok. Haul pool water = med card. Haul kids = no med card. Make sense of that one.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Banksy;1831820 said:


> Hmmm...ok. Haul pool water = med card. Haul kids = no med card. Make sense of that one.


well we just found out if your born before 88 you are exempt which he is. but your still exempt if driving a bus. now we just found out from DOT headquarters that in 04 they made a law that you need a DOT med card when driving anything over 10k as a commercial business but don't need a cdl until 26k. but you are exempt if you got your license before 99 which don't make sense, so since I got mine in 09 I need one for pulling our trailer and driving our f450 since its rated at 15k.


----------



## MajorDave

Banksy;1831820 said:


> Hmmm...ok. Haul pool water = med card. Haul kids = no med card. Make sense of that one.


Banksy - I don't know about Mass, but I bet they are close to how insane NYS DMV is. I was gonna register truck in someone we name and pay insurance. I even address them but the ins card still won't have their name. They said NYS was only state that would not allow that. Name had to be in there if that person registers vehicle.


----------



## MajorDave

dodgegmc1213;1831833 said:


> well we just found out if your born before 88 you are exempt which he is. but your still exempt if driving a bus. now we just found out from DOT headquarters that in 04 they made a law that you need a DOT med card when driving anything over 10k as a commercial business but don't need a cdl until 26k. but you are exempt if you got your license before 99 which don't make sense, so since I got mine in 09 I need one for pulling our trailer and driving our f450 since its rated at 15k.


See that's a perfect example!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

MajorDave;1831836 said:


> See that's a perfect example!


now I need to spend money to get the damn thing


----------



## Banksy

MajorDave;1831835 said:


> Banksy - I don't know about Mass, but I bet they are close to how insane NYS DMV is. I was gonna register truck in someone we name and pay insurance. I even address them but the ins card still won't have their name. They said NYS was only state that would not allow that. Name had to be in there if that person registers vehicle.


Mass. isn't too far off from what I understand. Med card for F350's (and the like) and up. I think that is even for personal use.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Banksy;1831839 said:


> Mass. isn't too far off from what I understand. Med card for F350's (and the like) and up. I think that is even for personal use.


No not personal use. Commercial only. You can do whatever the hell you want as long as you aren't for profit


----------



## Whiffyspark

dodgegmc1213;1831837 said:


> now I need to spend money to get the damn thing


Just a regular doc physical. They just have to check your hearing and ask if you have apena and such


----------



## MajorDave

Whiffyspark;1831852 said:


> Just a regular doc physical. They just have to check your hearing and ask if you have apena and such


I gotta check what I need for F-350 Commercial plates, but no advertising.


----------



## Whiffyspark

MajorDave;1831856 said:


> I gotta check what I need for F-350 Commercial plates, but no advertising.


Your in ny right? Should probably get lube ready either way lol


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Whiffyspark;1831852 said:


> Just a regular doc physical. They just have to check your hearing and ask if you have apena and such


Yea its $100 without drug screening and $160 with the screening


----------



## MajorDave

dodgegmc1213;1831866 said:


> Yea its $100 without drug screening and $160 with the screening


Yup. Lubbing up!!!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Well got my med card im all set, except the safety equipment. :whistling:


----------



## Banksy

MajorDave;1831856 said:


> I gotta check what I need for F-350 Commercial plates, but no advertising.


Ah.....good clarification.


----------



## MajorDave

dodgegmc1213;1831886 said:


> Well got my med card im all set, except the safety equipment. :whistling:


So did you have to get a form from DMV, then fog to the Doctor and pay for Doc visit?? Did you then have to go BACK to DMV??


----------



## Whiffyspark

No. Doc should have form. If not I think you can print it out. I didn't have to go to dmv for anything


----------



## dodgegmc1213

just went to a walk in care by my house. Filled some forms. Payed the 100 bucks. Did the physical. They gave me the card and i was on my way


----------



## MajorDave

dodgegmc1213;1831928 said:


> just went to a walk in care by my house. Filled some forms. Payed the 100 bucks. Did the physical. They gave me the card and i was on my way


More money! Never ends with this!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

MajorDave;1831939 said:


> More money! Never ends with this!


Nope never does, god only knows how much I need to pay for these 5 tickets


----------



## ponyboy

Dude those are some expensive tickets you will be getting 
By me $350 a ticket they will
Probally drop 2 and give you 3 that's the way it works by me 
Good luck gotta love NYS and their crazy laws 
My 550 can't pull my skid steer trailer with out a cdl but my 250 pick up can that seems smart 
You can't have a 6 ton trailer with out a cdl 
I always pull my equipment with my international even though my driver doesn't have a cdl I want my biggest truck with best breaks stopping that not a 250


----------



## dodgegmc1213

$350 a ticket? Holy hell


----------



## rjigto4oje

When you go to court you could always use a lawyer he could probably get it thrown out for less than 350 also I have a dodge project im doing now ive seen the progress with yours looks nice ill start a thread when I get all the pictures ready


----------



## dodgegmc1213

rjigto4oje;1832264 said:


> When you go to court you could always use a lawyer he could probably get it thrown out for less than 350 also I have a dodge project im doing now ive seen the progress with yours looks nice ill start a thread when I get all the pictures ready


thank you sir, still some more things to do but its getting there, its kinda hard when its your daily driver and work truck lol
just seen your thread, looking forward to seeing the rest of the dodge project Thumbs Up


----------



## ponyboy

Problem is these are DOt tickets they only want $ they are not points so a lawyer will really only do the same as you can do dismiss half and pay the rest 
Just another way to hurt the working middle class


----------



## dodgegmc1213

ponyboy;1832374 said:


> Problem is these are DOt tickets they only want $ they are not points so a lawyer will really only do the same as you can do dismiss half and pay the rest
> Just another way to hurt the working middle class


yup nothing but loop holes for money because they broke. I talked to a guy to day was looking at his driveway for sealing, he had a brand new beautiful Toyota tundra, its rated at 7100 gvwr, the guy said they took the spare tire off and if empty with gas it was just below the weight limit to register as passenger. he was told that law was in affect for about a year and ny is the only state that does it. so at a certain weight you need to register as commercial even if it is a 1/2 ton truck and it was used has your personal vehicle.


----------



## ponyboy

I had a tundra crew max had to have commercial plates 
Wasn't happy


----------



## dodgegmc1213

that's bogus, I see a lot of 1/2 ton trucks and some 3/4 tons around here with passenger plates


----------



## MajorDave

dodgegmc1213;1832388 said:


> that's bogus, I see a lot of 1/2 ton trucks and some 3/4 tons around here with passenger plates


It goes by the unloaded weight. It has to be 5500 lbs or less. It's on your title and stamped on the vehicle. Then there are some loopholes - it's all on DMV site. I almost couldn't reg at Ram 1500 a few years back! NYS sux in the dept!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

MajorDave;1832520 said:


> It goes by the unloaded weight. It has to be 5500 lbs or less. It's on your title and stamped on the vehicle. Then there are some loopholes - it's all on DMV site. I almost couldn't reg at Ram 1500 a few years back! NYS sux in the dept!


I heard nyc has completely different laws and regulations then the rest of the state


----------



## MajorDave

dodgegmc1213;1832534 said:


> I heard nyc has completely different laws and regulations then the rest of the state


This is right off of NYS DMV.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

thought I just post a pic of the truck. put a lot of miles on it this past week, shes tired.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well tomorrow I will finally have time to work on the truck. works been crazy and the rain tomorrow gave us a break. so plan on getting the rest of u-joints done, the front wheel hub, and maybe the electric fan. was thinking of changing my brake lines, they are alil rusty not bad but don't need problems in a storm.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got the new hub in on the driver side, went around and checked the brakes, now got to figure how to get the front driveshaft out. four star head screws and just broke one of the star allen keys. still a lot to do before the snow flies.


----------



## rjigto4oje

dodgegmc1213;1835870 said:


> got the new hub in on the driver side, went around and checked the brakes, now got to figure how to get the front driveshaft out. four star head screws and just broke one of the star allen keys. still a lot to do before the snow flies.


when i have a bolt break off flush i try to grind it flush weld a nut to it sometimes comes out if not the nut serves as a pilot for a drill bit hope this helps


----------



## dodgegmc1213

rjigto4oje;1835875 said:


> when i have a bolt break off flush i try to grind it flush weld a nut to it sometimes comes out if not the nut serves as a pilot for a drill bit hope this helps


Thanks but it was the tool that broke


----------



## rjigto4oje

dodgegmc1213;1835889 said:


> Thanks but it was the tool that broke


My mistake reading post on a dumbphone that is a good tip though


----------



## dodgegmc1213

rjigto4oje;1836024 said:


> My mistake reading post on a dumbphone that is a good tip though


Yes it is I learned it watching gold rush lol


----------



## Whiffyspark

They're called torx. If you find someone with a snap on it'll work.

Napa is supposedly good quality. Cheap torx sucks


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Question if anyone can help, ill ask in my other thread under dodge, but I was looking at a 250 amp alternater. 
Idle: 180 amps
hot idle at 200°F: 170 amps
Max: 250 amps
hot max at 200°F: 230 amps
I wanted to do dual batteries but if I get this, one should still be fine, but is this to much amps? While plowing im sure its great but when not plowing it seems like alot, I dont wanna blow the battery up


----------



## dodgegmc1213

took the rear brakes off to check them as well as checking the e-brake. now I believe the seal where the driveshaft goes into the tranny is bad, seen a little puddle on the floor and some fluid around the new u-joints I did. I circled where you can see the fluid drip.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got my new magnets yesterday, looks good. they can kiss my a$$ in court tonight.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got the truck back from the mechanics yesterday they fixed the leak problem at the yoke and transfer case, as well as getting the front driveshaft out for me. now I ran into another problem, the u-joints I bought for the shaft are a lot smaller then the ones that came out. come to find out dodge changed them to bigger shafts because the smaller ones kept breaking. so moog doesn't make them that size but found that spicer does and a local parts guy sells them so I have to go see him. also started working on my gauges alil bit today, ima get them all wired in and leave some pigtail wires for the sensors which my mechanic said he can install.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

my father went and bought the new u-joints and installed one while I was out sealing driveways. you can see in the picture how much bigger it is compared to the ones I originally bought. so there is 3 joints in the front shaft (2 in the rear by the transfer case and 1 up front my the axle) now these new ones are for the back but cant find anything online for the front nothing seems to measure up the same, so I need to take it out completely and take it to my parts guy and hope he can match something. alil more wiring to do on the gauges and then they can be installed in the truck. gonna start making mounts for the electric fan. im hoping to do all this tomorrow after mowing (yea right). hopefully tomorrow is the last day for mowing!!! then I can pay more attention on the truck and winter stuff.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got the wiring done on the gauges, what a pita lol. mounted it in the truck hooked up the ground, ignition, and lights, looks real good. also started mocking up my fan mounts.


----------



## rjigto4oje

dodgegmc1213;1842114 said:


> got the wiring done on the gauges, what a pita lol. mounted it in the truck hooked up the ground, ignition, and lights, looks real good. also started mocking up my fan mounts.


nice autometer


----------



## dodgegmc1213

rjigto4oje;1842306 said:


> nice autometer


thanks you


----------



## thelettuceman

gauges lookin' good!!!!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

thelettuceman;1842817 said:


> gauges lookin' good!!!!


thank you sir Thumbs Up


----------



## rjigto4oje

I also went with autometer 2 5/8 pro comp


----------



## dodgegmc1213

rjigto4oje;1843241 said:


> I also went with autometer 2 5/8 pro comp


nice i got the smaller ones i think 2 1/16 or something. Trucks actually going in on wednesday to get the sensors put im.


----------



## MajorDave

Hey man - looks like it is running real cool! LOL


----------



## dodgegmc1213

MajorDave;1843411 said:


> Hey man - looks like it is running real cool! LOL


Thats the elecrtic fan doing its job haha


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well tomorrow im gonna get the fan installed, painted all the brackets yesterday. not gonna wire it yet, I need to get a new knee boaster I think they call it, for under the steering wheel. it broke where it bolts on its such a stupid design, also it looks like swiss cheese, so many damn holes in it. so I want a new one so can mount the plow controller to and the switch for the fan. did a little researching online for them and DAMN are they pricey, over $100 for a piece of plastic!! also going to Connecticut in the morning to pick up a nice heavy load of crack sealer, will take a pic.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

couple of pics from today, just got back to the yard from a trip to Connecticut. also got the fan mounted for good


----------



## rjigto4oje

dodgegmc1213;1843968 said:


> couple of pics from today, just got back to the yard from a trip to Connecticut. also got the fan mounted for good


i like the fan is it hooked up with a temp sensor what brand is it a pusher ?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

rjigto4oje;1844075 said:


> i like the fan is it hooked up with a temp sensor what brand is it a pusher ?


nope im putting it to a toggle switch and only have it on when traveling with the plow...its a maradyne champion series, its a Low-profile Reversible Push/Pull Fan, pull a clip flip the fan blades and swap the wires. I got it from autoanything.com the thing sounds like a tornado, I don't think ill have problems with over heating lol


----------



## rjigto4oje

dodgegmc1213;1844127 said:


> nope im putting it to a toggle switch and only have it on when traveling with the plow...its a maradyne champion series, its a Low-profile Reversible Push/Pull Fan, pull a clip flip the fan blades and swap the wires. I got it from autoanything.com the thing sounds like a tornado, I don't think ill have problems with over heating lol


looks good I'll have to check into it


----------



## dodgegmc1213

rjigto4oje;1844149 said:


> looks good I'll have to check into it


just posted a link on your thread


----------



## rjigto4oje

dodgegmc1213;1844154 said:


> just posted a link on your thread


Thanks didn't see that until today


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got the seal tank back on today, fully loaded about 5000lbs. need it for a job this week because people decide to wait till the end of the season to get there parking lot sealed


----------



## dodgegmc1213

FINALLY got my front driveshaft done...been waiting for a part to come in.
been working on my plow a little bit gonna make a new thread soon for winter stuff


----------



## dodgegmc1213

another oil change today as well as the rear diff change. didn't put the gear oil in yet, letting the gasket maker sit during the night. also realized a stupid design on the truck, I took the old oil filter off went to wipe down the housing and notice the threads that the filter screws on was loose and started to come out of the housing, so its just a nipple in there pretty much? anyway retightened it and put the new filter on.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

continued.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got the sensors installed for the gauges


----------



## Nozzleman

Your differential didn't have the reusable gasket? I'm pretty sure starting in 2003 when they switched to AAM axles they all came with a reusable gasket. I know my 2003, 2004, and 2010 all had the gasket. Makes changing the fluid a breeze since you don't need RTV. If you go to your dealer they should have them for the next time you do a change.

Also, that gear oil looked real dark so it's good you changed it.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Nozzleman;1852113 said:


> Your differential didn't have the reusable gasket? I'm pretty sure starting in 2003 when they switched to AAM axles they all came with a reusable gasket. I know my 2003, 2004, and 2010 all had the gasket. Makes changing the fluid a breeze since you don't need RTV. If you go to your dealer they should have them for the next time you do a change.
> 
> Also, that gear oil looked real dark so it's good you changed it.


i didn't want to reuse it, it was all crappy and what not. local part store was like $50 for a new one, no thanks lol I could of got it online for around $15 but there was two different ones and didn't know which one would work.

I have a feeling it was tranny fluid in there, all red and smelt REALLY bad


----------



## Nozzleman

Tranny fluid, WTF.

As for the two gaskets online one was likely for the 10.5" axle and the other for the 11.5" axle. your truck being a 2500 Hemi is a 10.5" axle. Cummins powered trucks get the 11.5".

One other thing to note with your rear axle, you don't want to fill the axle until the fluid comes out the hole. On the 10.5" AAM keep the fluid about 5/8" below the hole. If you overfill it the fluid can foam up thus cooking the gears and you can blow the axle seals.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Nozzleman;1852327 said:


> Tranny fluid, WTF.
> 
> As for the two gaskets online one was likely for the 10.5" axle and the other for the 11.5" axle. your truck being a 2500 Hemi is a 10.5" axle. Cummins powered trucks get the 11.5".
> 
> One other thing to note with your rear axle, you don't want to fill the axle until the fluid comes out the hole. On the 10.5" AAM keep the fluid about 5/8" below the hole. If you overfill it the fluid can foam up thus cooking the gears and you can blow the axle seals.


the two they showed was for a hemi, they are shaped different.
as far as filling goes, Ive had no problem filling it till it comes out the hole.


----------



## Nozzleman

dodgegmc1213;1852416 said:


> the two they showed was for a hemi, they are shaped different.
> as far as filling goes, Ive had no problem filling it till it comes out the hole.


I'm not being pushy with you and I agree most trucks/ axles you fill till it runs out the hole. I only mentioned it because I occasionally hit up some Dodge truck forums and this has been discussed due to guy's having rear axle failures from overfilling.

The owners manual for my 03, 04, and 2010 all stated to keep the fluid 5/8"-3/4" inches below the fill hole on a 10.5 axle. The same manuals stated that an 11.5" axle should be filled to the level of, or 1/2" below the hole.

You'll probably be fine with it filled to the hole. I'm just anal with stuff like that figuring I'll be the guy who has and axle failure blamed on overfilling.

Truck look's great and it's good your maintaining everything. I like the A-pillar gauges.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Nozzleman;1853119 said:


> I'm not being pushy with you and I agree most trucks/ axles you fill till it runs out the hole. I only mentioned it because I occasionally hit up some Dodge truck forums and this has been discussed due to guy's having rear axle failures from overfilling.
> 
> The owners manual for my 03, 04, and 2010 all stated to keep the fluid 5/8"-3/4" inches below the fill hole on a 10.5 axle. The same manuals stated that an 11.5" axle should be filled to the level of, or 1/2" below the hole.
> 
> You'll probably be fine with it filled to the hole. I'm just anal with stuff like that figuring I'll be the guy who has and axle failure blamed on overfilling.
> 
> Truck look's great and it's good your maintaining everything. I like the A-pillar gauges.


Thanks nozzleman, I appreciate the info, i checked it when I 1st got the truck back in 2011 and it was coming out the hole so I just did the same way when I changed it. I have a feeling this was the first time it was ever changed.

Im anal to when it comes to trucks, I try to control my dads trucks to, he doesnt do this much maintaining.


----------



## Whiffyspark

I've filled to the hole on every axle I've done no issues. It's probably just a coincidence.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Whiffyspark;1853139 said:


> I've filled to the hole on every axle I've done no issues. It's probably just a coincidence.


Same here it's usually the pinnion bearing
right behind the yolk the race gets pitted and it starts to make noise


----------



## dodgegmc1213

finally was able to do more work on the truck today. drained the front differential, cleaned it up the best I can, and put the cover back on, gonna let the gasket maker sit over night again and will fill it up tomorrow. also drained the transmission and replaced the filters. gonna put the pan back on in a min just waiting for the speedy dry to soak up the fluid I split lol oops. again will wait till tomorrow to put the tranny fluid in. I got a normal gasket for it but don't feel like pouring it in right now. will post pics when I get home.

now that our sealcoat season is finally done I can pay more attention to the truck. new alternator should be here tomorrow, either sunday or Monday ill put that in and replace the battery then can put my plow harness back in and hook it up. will also be working on our winter stuff so check out my other thread for that. 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=157112


----------



## dodgegmc1213

pics......


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got the fluids in today, waited all day for the transmission to fill up do to the lucas tranny fix I added, stuff is thick. also wired my electric fan in. and my alternator came today!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Question if someone could help...I wanna replace the wire going from my alternator to the battery and from the battery to the starter...what gauge to use? I was looking at 2 or 4 gauge...either one is good?


----------



## fireboy5722

4 gauge would be just fine and be easier to run!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Thanks fireboy


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got the salter on today...also talked to the body guy who fixed my cab corner, hes going to call me with a price to fix the bottom rockers so I can put my steps back on.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got my new cables and connectors to rewire my alternator/battery/starter and the grounds. im hoping I can to this tomorrow and install the new alternator and battery and reinstall my plow harness so I can hook my plow wesport


----------



## dodgegmc1213

washed the purple snow eater today, she cleans up nice Thumbs Up
I also realized the hydraulic lines on the plow touches the bumper and rubbed the plasti dip off :realmad: guess ima fix that next summer.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

started working on swapping alternators and new wiring today. had to swap the pulleys on the alternators. also had to take the starter out to replace the wire, and good thing I was doing this, the wire going to the starter came right off by itself. so I decided im going to replace the starter as well, also a new belt and tensioner pulley. it was pretty interesting soldiering the new cables with the new connectors from del-city.com. should have this done tomorrow when the starter, belt and pulley come in.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

new battery, new starter, new alternator, new belt, new pulley and new cables (ground and hot) all done


----------



## thelettuceman

Looks good but did the truck start ???? & charge the battery


----------



## MajorDave

Nice - where did you get the gear and how much - was it a kit? Did you replace both batteries? i was told you should...?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

thelettuceman;1891239 said:


> Looks good but did the truck start ???? & charge the battery


oh yeah started right up and the volts went to normal.

I went in the truck at one point to grab some tools behind my seat, press the button to move the seat forward and it wasn't moving I was like WTF! then I realized hey you idiot the battery is out :whistling:


----------



## dodgegmc1213

MajorDave;1891242 said:


> Nice - where did you get the gear and how much - was it a kit? Did you replace both batteries? i was told you should...?


what gear? I only had the one battery I didn't go for the dual yet figured ill see how the 250 alt would do first


----------



## dodgegmc1213

I was gonna get the napa legend battery with 875 cca and 1035 ca at 32 degrees for $124 but the part store that I was getting the starter and everything else from had the same battery, same price just a deka brand. beats making another trip to napa lol


----------



## twinbrothers

Tits wire job looks clean


----------



## MajorDave

dodgegmc1213;1891245 said:


> what gear? I only had the one battery I didn't go for the dual yet figured ill see how the 250 alt would do first


Gotcha - what about the wiring - was that a kit?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

MajorDave;1891278 said:


> Gotcha - what about the wiring - was that a kit?


no, just different stuff I bought off delcity.com, the shortest they sell the wire in a bundle is 25ft so I definitely have a lot left over.

heres a link, click on installation DIY video and that's the way I did the wires, pretty cool.

http://www.delcity.net/store/Terminal-Solder-Slugs/p_1036


----------



## dodgegmc1213

well I want to change the mounting of my mini bar, im now starting to hate how it looks when I first did it. so I bought the permanent mount for the mini bar. my plan was to bolt the spot light directly to the back rack and then two pieces of flat stock bolted to the rack also hanging over the cab that I would bolt the bar to. but looking at it more the flat stock would be close to the roof and then the bolts from the light could possibly touch the roof then bouncing around and what not could then damage the roof. but now that I got the permanent mount im thinking of going right to the roof of the truck. thoughts??


----------



## EGLC

Why the hell would you drill the roof? If you ever went to sell I for sure wouldnt want to see 8 holes in a roof.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

EGLC;1892814 said:


> Why the hell would you drill the roof? If you ever went to sell I for sure wouldnt want to see 8 holes in a roof.


if I did sell it (which I would never get the money I would want for it) the light would just go with it and ill buy a new one or even a bigger one


----------



## MajorDave

dodgegmc1213;1892817 said:


> if I did sell it (which I would never get the money I would want for it) the light would just go with it and ill buy a new one or even a bigger one


That's the truth - none of us would NEVER get our money back!! Haha


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

MajorDave;1892887 said:


> That's the truth - none of us would NEVER get our money back!! Haha


Have you been in my dodge repair receipts file, again ??


----------



## MajorDave

Dogplow Dodge;1892893 said:


> Have you been in my dodge repair receipts file, again ??


Haha. Last season, it was both hubs and one spindle!!!! Got the new Superduty and I spent money on that front end and new shocks, coils, and Timbrens in the Dodge. All as an insurance policy! Sorry to high jack!!! DogP check out my thread on F-350 Rebuild...Hey, Purple Dodge if your serious about the Springs, PM me and I'll call first as an intro so your not cold calling them. May help u out. Just a friendly offer if u ever need it.


----------



## MajorDave

dodgegmc1213;1891295 said:


> no, just different stuff I bought off delcity.com, the shortest they sell the wire in a bundle is 25ft so I definitely have a lot left over.
> 
> heres a link, click on installation DIY video and that's the way I did the wires, pretty cool.
> 
> http://www.delcity.net/store/Terminal-Solder-Slugs/p_1036


Hey man, wanna sell some wire? What gauge? I wanna do both my trucks. If not cool, just if you had a ton left over and werent gonna use it for anything else...thgt I'd ask.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

MajorDave;1892900 said:


> Haha. Last season, it was both hubs and one spindle!!!! Got the new Superduty and I spent money on that front end and new shocks, coils, and Timbrens in the Dodge. All as an insurance policy! Sorry to high jack!!! DogP check out my thread on F-350 Rebuild...Hey, Purple Dodge if your serious about the Springs, PM me and I'll call first as an intro so your not cold calling them. May help u out. Just a friendly offer if u ever need it.


Appreciate it dave but I told my dad about it since he owns the gmc he wasnt interested, I think he wants to get rid of the truck and not put alot of money in it. Thanks tho. Ill keep them in mind if we need any for the dodge or ford


----------



## MajorDave

dodgegmc1213;1892974 said:


> Appreciate it dave but I told my dad about it since he owns the gmc he wasnt interested, I think he wants to get rid of the truck and not put alot of money in it. Thanks tho. Ill keep them in mind if we need any for the dodge or ford


All good, man!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

MajorDave;1892966 said:


> Hey man, wanna sell some wire? What gauge? I wanna do both my trucks. If not cool, just if you had a ton left over and werent gonna use it for anything else...thgt I'd ask.


4 gauge, I dont plan on using anymore unless something comes up for it, I mainly deal with 16-20 gauge wire. I dont have anymore terminals left just the wire.


----------



## MajorDave

dodgegmc1213;1892983 said:


> 4 gauge, I dont plan on using anymore unless something comes up for it, I mainly deal with 16-20 gauge wire. I dont have anymore terminals left just the wire.


I'll PM ya...


----------



## dodgegmc1213

had my court date today, reduced 2 tickets to parking tickets and dismissed the other 3


----------



## MajorDave

dodgegmc1213;1920452 said:


> had my court date today, reduced 2 tickets to parking tickets and dismissed the other 3


-nice - damn forgot to get with you on battery cable! ugh - tot much sh*t going on!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

MajorDave;1920689 said:


> -nice - damn forgot to get with you on battery cable! ugh - tot much sh*t going on!


no worries.....


----------



## dodgegmc1213

got my new toy today.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

installed.


----------



## DieselSlug

The backup cam is nice, my 11 F150 came with one stock and it works great. Biggest issue is when it gets coated in snow/salt/slush.

Just remember every time you get out of your truck and walk by it wipe the lens with your finger or something.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

DieselSlug;1953119 said:


> The backup cam is nice, my 11 F150 came with one stock and it works great. Biggest issue is when it gets coated in snow/salt/slush.
> 
> Just remember every time you get out of your truck and walk by it wipe the lens with your finger or something.


Thanks but I took it off, I never wanted to work right plus because it's wireless I kept getting a baby monitor on the screen...freaky!


----------



## MajorDave

dodgegmc1213;1953240 said:


> Thanks but I took it off, I never wanted to work right plus because it's wireless I kept getting a baby monitor on the screen...freaky!


Oh man. That's crazy!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

hey guys long time, ive been going through some things but got my head back straight. haven't done nothing to the truck since I last posted. shes been running great. had a check light on for a while now and its for the evap. need to take it to my mechanic for a smoke test. also need to fix my seat belt sensor, the light doesn't go off even tho I got my seat belt on and takes forever to stop dinging  figured I post a quick video, I ran sea foam through the truck today and gonna do an oil change tomorrow.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Most Evap issues are the gas cap internal seal.

For ships and googles, replace the fuel cap with a new one, disconnect the battery for 10+ minutes, and re connect. 95% of the cars I've had issues like that with were the fuel cap gone bad....


BTW.... Should never have a vehicle running during fill up the tank. It can cause false trouble codes as the sensors for the puke can are reading wrong as it's getting mixed signals of vapor out of the tank...

(or so my mechanic buddy says...)


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Dogplow Dodge;2002189 said:


> Most Evap issues are the gas cap internal seal.
> 
> For ships and googles, replace the fuel cap with a new one, disconnect the battery for 10+ minutes, and re connect. 95% of the cars I've had issues like that with were the fuel cap gone bad....
> 
> BTW.... Should never have a vehicle running during fill up the tank. It can cause false trouble codes as the sensors for the puke can are reading wrong as it's getting mixed signals of vapor out of the tank...
> 
> (or so my mechanic buddy says...)


Thanks dogplow..did all that and the light stayed off for a week then came back on. This happened a few years ago and it was do to the gas cap so I changed it again but the light came back on. Makes sense about the filling up part but I always turn it off do to it being a law


----------



## dodgegmc1213

*few updates*

been awhile ive done some small things to the truck this summer. replaced my interior lights with led uv blacklight, same color added behind the grille. was driving around a month or so ago and didn't realize my water temp was sky high, a tube for the heater that runs to the water pump rusted and blew apart, sad part was having a ford tow it back to the shop :crying: 
also found out my passenger axle shaft was bad but was able to keep running it during the summer, until 2 weeks ago when I heard a clinging noise and found one of the u-joint caps came off. got a new shaft assembly as well as new pads and rotors all the way around. also some random pics, my truck getting sealer, pulled the plow out the other day and a car that I bought...I know I know its a ford


----------



## dodgegmc1213

..........


----------



## DieselSlug

Good little gas saver there, Was looking at older Focus cars, but bought a Toyota Corolla. Was an awesome car, sold it and made over 1K on it when i bought my F150.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

DieselSlug;2051233 said:


> Good little gas saver there, Was looking at older Focus cars, but bought a Toyota Corolla. Was an awesome car, sold it and made over 1K on it when i bought my F150.


That was my plan with it, give the trucks a break and save gas, I had it over a month and it's been sitting, the lady still hasn't given me the title for it, good thing I only paid her half down and got it all in writing. Definitely needs some work tho


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Well been a while since I posted on this thread but the purple dodge is gone, traded it back in June for a 2010 dodge 2500, gave me $4500 for it so I gave them the crappiest plow lol. Got the 2010 back today from getting a new fisher xv2 installed, level kit and spray bed liner, gonna run my salt dogg in it this year, excited to see how it does


----------



## DieselSlug

Nice rig!

I ended up with a 16 RAM EcoDiesel, then my company bought it off me as my use company truck. So now the only vehicles I own/partially own are my mustang and the wife's Wrangler Unlimited.

Glad to see your still in it. I miss it... Damn desk jobs.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

DieselSlug said:


> Nice rig!
> 
> I ended up with a 16 RAM EcoDiesel, then my company bought it off me as my use company truck. So now the only vehicles I own/partially own are my mustang and the wife's Wrangler Unlimited.
> 
> Glad to see your still in it. I miss it... Damn desk jobs.


Thanks dieselslug, but currently don't have a truck at all, here's what happened this past Tuesday


----------



## DieselSlug

Wow that’s crazy!

Glad you are ok. They rebuilding it?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

DieselSlug said:


> Wow that's crazy!
> 
> Glad you are ok. They rebuilding it?


Nope got totalled, currently looking for another truck, this happened at the worse time, had 2 events after the accident and had to rent a truck


----------



## iceyman

dodgegmc1213 said:


> Thanks dieselslug, but currently don't have a truck at all, here's what happened this past Tuesday
> View attachment 175322


Dam that sucks


----------



## DieselSlug

Hopefully they gave you more than you bought it for to cover the rental truck!

Let us know what you bring home next!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

DieselSlug said:


> Hopefully they gave you more than you bought it for to cover the rental truck!
> 
> Let us know what you bring home next!


The kid didn't have insurance, so ima go after him for the money I lost in the truck, my insurance payed the truck off and ima see some money also, I was able to save alot of stuff including the plow harness but the plow frame is damaged, I am currently working on a 2012 ram and will hopefully get it today


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Here it is, 2012 ram 2500 5.7 hemi


----------



## DieselSlug

Glad you got it replaced. Actually looking back at the old one I really liked that color scheme.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

DieselSlug said:


> Glad you got it replaced. Actually looking back at the old one I really liked that color scheme.


So did I, i think whenever I'm ready to buy brand new ima ask to be painted that color, it's still running around, the dodge dealer I traded it to uses it as a yard truck and put their own salt dogg on it, I still go there and look at it but haven't seen it working or driving down the road yet


----------



## dodgegmc1213

So guess I'll update this to silver dodge project lol got a new fisher frame installed, the wire harness, all my lights and strobes from the 2010 ram, timbrens, mud guards, I have to do a video of it with the lights. Plowed with it last week and besides it being low and bald tires, it did great. Installed a level kit today and new shocks, it'll be going to the mechanic Friday to go over everything and put the winter tires on I saved from the purple truck.


----------



## fireboy5722

I love my 2015


----------

